# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  15 Jahre

## helmut (i)

*Der Weg ins Ungewisse* *-  Gedanken über Selbstbestimmung im Alter.* 
 

  Heute vor 15 Jahren - am 17.05.2000 - erhielt ich die Diagnose Prostatakrebs.

Dieses "Jubiläum" ist für mich immer wieder Anlass, Bilanz zu ziehen, um sowohl die Vergangenheit wie auch die Gegenwart zu bewerten und Zukunftschancen einzuschätzen.

Bereits zum 14. Jahrestag hatte ich in diesem Bericht erwähnt, dass sich bei mir eine gewisse Gelassenheit eingestellt hat, die im wesentlichen aus meinem Alter  resultiert. Das aufgetretene Rezidiv zeigt eine sehr geringe Progression, sodass ich davon ausgehe, dass es mir keine Schwierigkeiten mehr macht.


  Ich hatte weiter erwähnt, dass meine Lebensqualität durch andere Faktoren stark beeinträchtigt wird. Eine seit 20 Jahren bestehende Polyneuropathie hat in Verbindung mit weiteren altersbedingten Abbauprozessen zu deutlichem Muskelabbau, verbunden mit Schwäche, Sensibilitäts- und Koordinationsstörungen geführt. 

  Mit den nachfolgenden Gedanken möchte die Aufmerksamkeit auf Probleme lenken, die nicht PK - spezifisch sind, aber jeden von uns betreffen. Es geht um die Folgen der demographischen Entwicklung, auf welche Staat und Gesellschaft nicht genügend vorbereitet sind.

*
Meine aktuelle Situation*
 

  Der oben erwähnte Trend hat sich leider fortgesetzt. 

  Die geschädigten Nervenbahnen leiten Impulse  und Reflexe nur abgeschwächt und mit Verzögerung zu den Zielorganen, sodass vor allem in den Extremitäten motorische und sensorische Defizite entstehen und vermutlich auch die Versorgung mit Sauerstoff und Mikronährstoff mangelhaft ist. Muskelabbau, Kraftverlust, Sensibilitäts- und Koordinationsstörungen sind die Folge.

  Die Schwäche schreitet weiter fort, erschwert die Bewältigung des Alltags und macht einfachste Verrichtungen zum Problem. Ich gehe fast nicht mehr aus dem Haus und bin gezwungen, ständig Halt zu suchen. Bewegungsmangel fördert den weiteren Muskelabbau und die Gelenke beginnen mangels ausreichender Unterstützung zu schmerzen. Die Intensität der Symptomatik schwankt; an manchen Tagen kann ich mich kaum auf den Beinen halten. Das damit verbundene Sturzrisiko stellt eine große Gefahr dar. Knochenbrüche könnten zur völligen Immobilität mit unabsehbaren Folgen führen. 
  Weitere unerfreuliche Symptome haben neuerdings zum Verdacht auf Morbus Parkinson geführt. 

  Der weitere Weg könnte schwierig werden!

Ich schreibe diese Zeilen nicht, um mein Schicksal zu beklagen, sondern vielmehr, um meine Wertvorstellungen  - vor allem zum Thema Selbstbestimmung - zu schildern, die im Übrigen auch von meiner Frau uneingeschränkt vertreten werden.

  Ich bin 85, habe ein erfülltes Leben hinter mir und akzeptiere meine Endlichkeit. Aber ein Mindestmaß an Lebensqualität und der Erhalt der Selbstbestimmung haben für mich absolute Priorität und sind mir deutlich wichtiger als weitere lange Lebensdauer. Deshalb wehre ich mich dagegen, den weiteren "natürlichen Ablauf" schicksalsergeben hinzunehmen. 

  Die Natur betreibt einen unvorstellbaren Aufwand, um neues Leben zu schaffen, aber sie hat keine Vorsorge getroffen, um das "gelebte" Leben würdig zu beenden. Das Individuum verliert nach Erfüllung seiner biologischen Aufgabe seine Bedeutung und wird - von Ausnahmen abgesehen - gnadenlos dem Verfall preisgegeben.


*Fakten*
 
   Die moderne Medizin erbringt große Leistungen, indem sie auftretende Krankheiten bekämpft und unsere Lebensspanne verlängert. Die bittere Kehrseite ist, dass im Alter Krankheiten auftreten, die man früher überhaupt nicht kannte. Der Verfall wird zeitlich verschoben, aber nicht vermieden, u.U. sogar verlängert.

  Die Zahl der pflegebedürftigen Senioren steigt dramatisch an, während qualifiziertes Pflegepersonal bereits heute knapp und unterbezahlt ist. Die Kosten werden ins Unermessliche steigen, die Pflege wird weiter an Qualität verlieren.

  Die Zahl der Suizide unter den Älteren steigt deutlich. 2013 wurden in Deutschland ca 10.000 Suizide registriert, der Anteil der über 60jährigen betrug 45%, wobei der Anteil dieser Altersgruppe an der Gesamtbevölkerung bei 25% liegt. Da es eine hohe Dunkelziffer gibt, dürfte der effektive Anteil noch höher liegen, ebenso die Zahl der missglückten Versuche.

  Ich vermisse im Internet ein seriöses Forum zum Thema Suizid, welches vielen Gefährdeten die Möglichkeit bieten würde, sich auszutauschen und damit Rat und Erleichterung zu finden. Es wäre eine wirksame Form von Suizid - Prävention.

  Das Grundrecht des Menschen auf Selbstbestimmung führt zwangsläufig zum Thema Sterbehilfe. Jeder Mensch sollte für sich das Recht haben, zu entscheiden, wann und wie er sein Leben beenden will, egal aus welchen Gründen. Niemand soll zum Sterben gedrängt, aber auch nicht zum Leben gezwungen werden

  Es ist für mich unverständlich, warum Gesellschaft, Staat und Kirche dem Thema Sterbehilfe so restriktiv gegenübersehen. Ich sehe in dem Bekenntnis zur Sterbehilfe einen hohen ethischen Wert, weil sie vielen Menschen unendliches Leid ersparen würde. Viele Ärzte in Deutschland wären zu einer Freitodbegleitung bereit, wenn ihre Standesorganisation es nicht verbieten würde.


  Die Bundesregierung will bis Ende 2015 ein Gesetz verabschieden, welches die Rechtslage zum Thema Sterbehilfe neu regelt. Innerhalb der Parteien gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Positionen und auch in der Öffentlichkeit wird es kontrovers diskutiert. 


  In den letzten Wochen wurden vermehrt kritische Stimmen gegen das im Herbst möglicherweise kommende Verbot der organisierten Sterbehilfe laut.

  So haben sich über 140 renommierte Strafrechtler in einer gemeinsamen Resolution gegen das geplante Verbot des assistierten Suizids ausgesprochen. Die Resolution darf als Zeichen dafür gewertet werden, dass das von vielen Bundestagsabgeordneten befürwortete "Verbot der organisierten Sterbehilfe" vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht wohl keinen Bestand haben würde.
http://hpd.de/artikel/11581?nopaging=1
http://hpd.de/artikel/11619

  Anlässlich des 118. Deutschen Ärztetags in Frankfurt ( 12.05.) appellieren deutsche Ärztinnen und Ärzte an den Ärztestand in einem Offenen Brief, Äußerungen des Präsidenten Frank Ulrich Montgomery nicht mehr hinzunehmen und für die Sache der Patienten einzutreten.
http://www.dghs.de/fileadmin/user_up...zeitung_R1.pdf

  Weitere Medienberichte sind hier zu finden:

  "Das Verbot der Sterbehilfe wäre ein Rückschritt" (Die Welt):
http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschla...ckschritt.html

  "Positive Kultur des Sterbens" (taz-Interview mit BGH-Richter Thomas Fischer):
http://www.taz.de/!158643/

  Scobels Buchempfehlung "Letzte Hilfe" (3sat):
http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=47326

  Auch die Deutsche Gesellschaft für humanes Sterben, die Giordano Bruno Stiftung und selbst
Dignitas weisen auf ihrer Homepage auf diese Entwicklung hin.

  
*Mein persönliches Fazit:* 
 

Ab einem bestimmten Stadium des Verfalls erscheint mir das Leben nicht mehr lebenswert. Dies kann durch Schmerzen, Atemnot, Immobilität, Perspektivlosigkeit und Verlust der Selbstbestimmung bzw. der Partnerschaft bedingt sein. 

   Die Vorstellung, in Windeln und mit Magensonde, in einem Milieu der Hoffnungslosigkeit dahin zu vegetieren, ist unerträglich. Ebenso unvorstellbar ist es, den Verfall der Persönlichkeit durch Demenz durchleben zu müssen. 

  Ich werde versuchen, alles zu tun, um ein solches Stadium zu vermeiden.

Lieber selbstbestimmt sterben als fremdbestimmt leben.


  Ethische oder religiöse Gegenargumente kann ich für mich nicht erkennen.

  Selbst Hans Küng, der bekannte Religionswissenschaftler und gläubige Christ hat sich nach Diagnose einer degenerativen Erkrankung bei Exit angemeldet und betont:
  "Ich nehme die Verantwortung wahr für mein Sterben zur rechten Zeit, eine Verantwortung, 
die mir niemand abnehmen kann".

  Ein Suizid in Eigenregie ist für mich nicht vorstellbar, solange andere Optionen zur Verfügung stehen. Er ist riskant, teils brutal in der Methode und rücksichtslos, wenn er in der Öffentlichkeit stattfindet, wo u.U. andere Menschen mit einbezogen werden können.

  Die Sterbehilfe - Organisationen in der Schweiz bieten eine zuverlässige, professionelle Freitodbegleitung mit Erledigung aller bürokratischen Begleitmaßnahmen incl. Kremation. Die Tatsache, dass dies gegen Bezahlung erfolgt, finde ich angemessen, denn es wird eine verantwortungsvolle Dienstleistung erbracht, die ich mir ja wünsche. Der Gedanke, zu einer letzten Reise dorthin aufzubrechen, evtl. den Partner dorthin begleiten zu müssen, ist allerdings schwer vorstellbar, wäre unter gewissen Umständen jedoch als "ultima Ratio" denkbar. Schweres Leid kann viele Hürden überwinden.

  Ich wünsche mir vor allem eine Lockerung der Restriktionen hinsichtlich der ärztlichen Beihilfe zum Suizid. Eine Umfrage hat gezeigt, dass immerhin mehr als ein Drittel (37%) der befragten Ärzte bereit wäre, bei einem Suizid Hilfe zu leisten. Dies verstößt jedoch gegen die ärztlichen Standesrichtlinien und der Arzt riskiert den Verlust seiner Approbation. 

  Große Hoffnung setze ich auch auf den weiteren Ausbau der Palliativmedizin, die das letzte Stadium durch eine effektive Schmerztherapie und andere Maßnahmen erträglich machen kann. Der Sterbevorgang kann durch Überdosierung der Sedierung und andere Maßnahmen beschleunigt werden, sodass die Grenze zwischen passiver Sterbehilfe und palliativen Maßnahmen fließend ist. Durch die Einführung der "Spezialisierten Ambulanten Palliativversorgung" (SAPV) wurde die Möglichkeit geschaffen, unnötige Krankenhauseinweisungen zu vermeiden und den Wunsch der allermeisten Menschen, zu Hause zu sterben, realisierbar zu machen.

  Eine praktikable Methode sehe ich auch im Verzicht auf Essen und Trinken als Kombination von selbstbestimmtem und natürlichem Sterben, die auch zuhause durchgeführt werden kann.


  Das  Thema Sterben ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft tabu, obwohl es untrennbar zum Leben gehört. Ein Mensch, der ein Leben lang geplant und Verantwortung übernommen hat, sollte auch sein Ableben in dieses Konzept mit einbeziehen. Die Bereitschaft, Eigenverantwortung zu übernehmen und einem drohenden Verfall aktiv entgegenzuwirken, erfordert klare Wertvorstellungen, Information und Disziplin. 

  Konkrete Maßnahmen hierfür sind Testament, Patientenverfügung, Vorsorgevollmacht,
  Ersatzvollmacht, Bankvollmacht, Willensverfügung zur Organentnahme und Bestattungsvorsorge - Vertrag.

  Zusammenfassend möchte ich dafür plädieren, das Unvermeidliche nicht völlig passiv hinzunehmen, sondern sich bewusst zu machen, dass auch das Lebensende innerhalb gewisser Grenzen gestaltbar ist und damit möglicherweise viel Leid und Elend vermieden werden kann. Es bleibt durchaus offen, ob diese Möglichkeit dann auch genutzt wird, aber das Wissen um die Realisierbarkeit bringt Erleichterung und fördert die Gelassenheit für die restliche Lebenszeit.



*Nachtrag* 
 

Für unsere Kinder habe ich Gedanken zu Alter, Selbstbestimmung und Sterben, sowie Informationen über Sterbehilfe und Organisationen schriftlich formuliert und in einer Art "Altersbilanz" weitere Themen einbezogen, über die im Alltag (zu) wenig gesprochen wird. Dazu gehören Glaube und Religion, Gesellschaft und Moral, aber auch Lob und Anerkennung.


  Dieses Buch trägt den Titel:

_Der Weg ins Ungewisse -  Selbstbestimmung im Alter_
  und endet mit den Worten:

_Wir wünschen uns, dass Ihr unsere Gedanken als eine Art Vermächtnis betrachtet.
_
_Es sollte hilfreich sein, Eure Eltern besser zu verstehen,_
_wenn sie versuchen, ihre Wertvorstellungen zu realisieren._

_Es sollte nützlich sein für den Fall,_
_dass Ihr als Ersatzbevollmächtigte aktiv werden müsstet._

_Es sollte Euch den Abschied erleichtern,_
_wenn unser Lebensweg zu Ende geht._
_ 


_

----------


## wolfgang1953

Habe schon lange nicht mehr so einen guten Bericht gelesen,kann mich deinen Gedanken und Argumentationen voll und ganz anschließen.

----------


## klaus42

Hallo helmut(i),dein persönliches Fazit mit Nachtrag zum aktuellen Thema der Sterbehilfe ist ein wirklich lesenswerter Beitrag,den ich uneingeschränkt positiv bewerte. Leider wird der Bundestag vermutlich in diesem Jahr  für eine Ausweitung der Strafbarkeit der Sterbehilfe stimmen und damit die bisher erreichte weitgehende Entkriminalisierung des sensiblen Themas konterkarieren. Das Recht auf Selbstbestimmung jdes Menschen umfasst auch das eigene Sterben. Die Aufrufe der 135 Professoren und Praktiker gegen strengere Gesetze für Sterbehilfe, die u.a. der Meinung sind,dass das geltende Strafrecht ausreicht sowie der Aufruf der 200 deutschen Ärztinnen und Ärzte zum 118.Deutschen Ärztetag, die in einem "Offenen Brief" zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es nicht nur ethisch vertretbar,sondern hilfreich und human ist, einen schwerstleidenden Menschen nicht im Stich zu lassen, der sich wohlinformiert zum Freitod entschlossen hat, wird die Mehrheit unserer Volksvertreter vermutlich nicht überzeugen.
Frank Ulrich Montgomery,Präsident der Bundesärztekammer ist erneut gewählt worden. Er bleibt mir im Gedächtnis mit seiner Äußerung, Suizidbegleitungen könnten gegebenfalls von "Klempnern" durchgeführt werden und damit das Anliegen der betroffenen Patienten lächerlich gemacht und dem Ansehen des Arztberufes nach meiner Auffassung geschadet.

Schönen Sonntag aus Bad Godesberg
klaus42

----------


## Hvielemi

Zuallererst mal herzliche Gratulation, lieber Helmut,
  zum 'dritten Stern' bei Myprostate für das 15-jährige Leben seit der PCa-Diagnose. Du bist nun in einem Alter, in dem einzelne Krankheiten wohl in den Hintergrund treten gegrnüber der Gesamtheit von Gebresten, die das Leben erschweren. Umsomehr Dank dafür, dass Du uns PCa-Betroffenen die Treue hältst. Deine Überlegungen zum Freitod sind sicher für viele von uns ein Leuchtfeuer, das den Weg weist in einer von Tabus erfüllten Dunkelheit. Die Frage um das Lebensende gehört an das Sonnenlicht der Freiheit, nicht in die Finsternis des Verbotes, von Dunkelziffern und Tabus. Dazu leistest Du einen unermüdlichen Beitrag, auch wenn ich, wie unten dargelegt, nicht in allen Punkten einnverstanden bin.

Ich wünsche Dir nun keinen 'vierten Stern', sondern einen würdigen Lebensabend, erfüllt mit Freude, auch Genuss, und ohne Angst davor, dass Dir der Staat die Kontrolle über das eigene Leben noch mehr entreisse, als dies ohnehin schon geschieht.





> ... Suizidbegleitungen könnten gegebenfalls von "Klempnern" durchgeführt werden und damit das Anliegen der betroffenen Patienten lächerlich gemacht und dem Ansehen des Arztberufes nach meiner Auffassung geschadet.


"Klempner" klingt wohl etwas grob, aber die Freitodbegleitung gehört nun mal nicht in die Hand des Arztes, sondern von dafür ausgebildeten Freiwilligen _ausserhalb_ des 'Gesundheitssystems'. Ein Arzt erbringt Leistungen für das Leben, palliative Lebenshilfe bis hin in den Grenzbereich der finalen Sedation. An ihn die Erwartung zu stellen, das pure Gegenteil zu tun, ist eine Überforderung nicht nur des einzelnen Arztes, sondern eines ganzen Standes.
Organisierte Freitodbegleitung ist einer pflegerischen Leistung vergleichbar, der Vorbereitung zur selbstständigen Einnahme eines Medikamentes, erbracht mit Empathie, aber auch unter selbstauferlegter strikter Dokumentationspflicht. Nur so kann sich kein Graubereich auftun zwischen Begleitung und Beihilfe bis hin zur aktiven Tötung.

Dort,  wo keine gesetzliche Regelung besteht, bewährt sich die Vereinslösung,  in der die Mitglieder, Sympathisanten und Sterbewillige, einen Verein (z.B. EXIT) finanzieren, sodass dieser in einer tragfähigen Struktur Freiwillige auswählen, ausbilden und zur Sterbebegleitung einsetzen kann. Die einzige ärztliche Leistung ist das Ausstellen des Rezeptes für das NaP, das weitaus meistverwendete Mittel zum Freitod. Auch diese Leistung vermittelt der Verein, denn vielen Haus- und Fachärzten geht auch dies schon zu weit. Sei dies aus weltanschaulich-religiösen Gründen, oder weil es ganz einfach keine abrechenbare ärztliche Leistung sei, das geht uns nichts an.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass Ärzte vor der Erwartung ihrer Patienten um Freitodbegleitung geschützt werden müssen. Dazu reichen die gegebenen standesrechtlichen Regelungen UND ein Rechtsrahmen, in dem Sterbehilfeorganisationen wirken können, ohne Kriminalisierung fürchten zu müssen, womit der Druck auf die Ärzte entfällt.
Die Diskussion läuft in Deutschland in die falsche Richtung, es geht weder darum, Ärzte zur Freitodbegleitung zu verpflichten, noch sie ihnen per Gesetz zu verbieten. Es reicht, einen gesetzlichen Freiraum zu schaffen, in dem Vereine wie EXIT Raum zur Gestaltung ihrer Aktivität finden. Jeder einzelne Freitod wird ohnehin von der Staatsanwaltschaft untersucht, egal ob begleitet oder nicht, ob gewaltsam, oder ruhig im Sessel oder Sterbebett.

Das geht! Das Beispiel von EXIT belegt dies tadellos. Leider nicht nördlich des Bodensees.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## ray106

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ray106

Leider funktionieren Emoji nicht, Sollte Daumen hoch sein

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Helmut (i),

deinen Leidensweg  - neben dem Prostataleiden - verfolge ich seit längerer Zeit. Dein aktueller Bericht berührt sicherlich jeden Mitleser. 

Die Anregung zu einem geeigneten Forum unterstütze ich.

Angemessen hat Konrad dir bereits geantwortet.

Ich will dir einfach sagen, dass ich mitfühle.

Winfried

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Helmut,
danke für Deine ehrlichen und wahren Worte. Ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt Recht und vertrete ebenfalls Deine Meinung.
Wir werden in dieses Leben gesetzt, ohne vorher gefragt zu werden. Dann sollen wir Verantwortung für unser Leben übernehmen und selbst bestimmen. Nur am 'Ende', da wird uns dieses Recht wieder genommen. 
Es gibt einen wunderbaren Film (Ist das nicht mein Leben?), den ich nur empfehlen kann.
Worin liegt der Sinn, einen Menschen, der dem Tode geweiht ist, noch länger leiden zu lassen, wenn dieser doch selbst bereits mit dem Leben abgeschlossen hat. Worin liegt der Sinn, mit Medikamenten, Opiaten und ähnlichem das Leben zu verlängern, ein Sichtum, was für den Sterbenden, wie seine Angehörigen nur noch grausames Warten ist. Damit am Ende die Statistiken wieder 'stimmen'?
Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, welche Therapien und Möglichkeiten er gewillt ist, zu ertragen und zu erdulden. Haben andere EU und Nicht-EU Länder hier bereits Möglichkeiten geöffnet, steckt Deutschland noch im tiefsten Mittelalter. Es ist ein 'weites Feld' und es ist mir bewusst, in welcher Grauzone wir uns befinden. Doch niemals sollte man den eigentlich Betroffenen ignorieren und letztlich 'entmündigen', weil er nicht mehr selbst bestimmt handeln darf.
Lieber Helmut, danke für Deinen Mut, der Dich unerschrocken weiter fest begleiten soll. 
Mit lieben Grüßen

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Freunde der Sterbehilfe,*
warum muss ich (gefühlt) immer die Gegenposition einnehmen? Warum kommen mir so oft Zweifel, die scheinbar sonst keiner wahrnimmt? Bin ich ein Querulant? Besserwisser? Notorischer Nörgler? Zumindest nervt es mich gewaltig immer als Spielverderber aufzutreten, weshalb ich hier im Forum in Zukunft kürzer treten will  aber den 1000sten Beitrag bekomme ich schon noch hin

*Zum Thema*
Lieber Helmut, ich kann deine Argumente sehr gut nachvollziehen. Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf dich persönlich, da mir deine Situation überhaupt nicht bekannt ist, aber wir sprechen ja hier auch um das große Ganze.

Selbstbestimmtest Ende des Lebens  fein! Aber das ist auch ein sehr egoistischer Plan! Sind wir nicht irgendwann mal Versprechen eingegangen, hoch offiziell oder stillschweigend mit Menschen denen wir nahe stehen, dass wir Probleme gemeinsam durchstehen? Eine einseitige Aufkündigung dieser Verabredungen ist nicht fair. Man darf sich nicht einfach so vom Acker schleichen, ohne die Menschen die zurückbleiben mit einzubeziehen. Wenn das glückt, wird sich das praktische Vorgehen regeln lassen. Wie Konrad, denke auch ich, dass Ärzte hier vielleicht nicht unbedingt die natürlichen Verbündeten sein können.




> Wenn wir unsere Köpfe zum letzten Mal auf das Kissen legen und sanft in die Nacht gehen, dann sind unsere Probleme vorbei. Sie aber ist es, die die Stücke aufsammeln und auf der Reise des Lebens ohne uns weiterziehen muss


(Harry Pinchot)

We Need to Appreciate What We Have Despite the Rough Road.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Zitat Lowroad
"...Sind wir nicht irgendwann mal Versprechen eingegangen, hoch offiziell  oder stillschweigend mit Menschen denen wir nahe stehen, dass wir  Probleme gemeinsam durchstehen?...
Man darf sich nicht einfach so vom Acker schleichen, ohne die Menschen die zurückbleiben mit einzubeziehen..."

Bin da bei Dir, Lowroad!
Aber ich denke, mit dem Sterben ist´s wie mit dem Auf-die-Welt-Kommen. Die Umstände sind undurchschaubar und schicksalhaft (gottgegeben, sofern man einen Gott zuläßt :Blinzeln: 
Jeder Mensch hat sein einzelnes, einzigartiges Schicksal, das man vielleicht besser annehme.. I don´t know..

Gruss in die Runde,
WJ
ps. die Problematik wird sich noch steigern lassen mit der weiteren Entwicklung der Apparatemedizin..

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber LowRoad

Niemand wird mit seinen Lieben auf die Brücke gehen, sich dort mit 
einer letzten Umarmung verabschieden und dann springen.

Genau dieser Abschied findet aber in vielen Fällen des begleiteten,
gewaltlosen Freitodes statt. Allein dieser Umterschied ist es wert, 
die Möglichkeit zur Sterbehilfe zu schaffen.

Die Gesamtzahl der Suizide bleibt in der Schweiz seit Jahren in etwa
konstant. Doch nehmen die Begleiteten in dem Masse zu, wie die
Gewaltsuizide abnehmen.

Du magst recht haben mit deinen Einwänden, aber das kann nicht
per Gesetz geregelt werden, sondern ist in der Familie, der
Partnerschaft zu klären. Du kannst sicher sein, dass Helmut sich
nicht "einfach vom Acker schleichen" wird, ohne seine Angelegenheiten
geregelt, sich von seinen Leuten verabschiedet zu haben.

Organisationen wie EXIT sind keine Killersyndikate, sondern bieten
Hilfe bei der Entscheidung, ob es auch anders gehe, ob die Bilanz
den Entschluss zum Freitod rechtfertige, in der Regelung der letzten
Angelegenheiten, beim Abschied von den Nächsten, und letztendlich,
wenn es beim Sterbewunsch bleibt, auch beim Bereitstellen des Bechers.

Entscheiden kann nur der Betroffene. Es ist sein Leben, oder, wie 
er es sehen wird: Es _war_ sein Leben.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitleser,




> Entscheiden kann nur der Betroffene. Es ist sein Leben, oder, wie 
> er es sehen wird: Es _war sein Leben.
> 
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad_


Bereits als Schüler war ich beeindruckt von Thomas Manns Sterbeszene der Konsulin in Buddenbrooks. Ich zitiere aus dem Neunten Teil



> "Die Konsulin lag, von mehreren Kissen gestützt..." umgeben von den Angehörigen leidet sie."Und dann begann der Kampf aufs Neue...Meine Herren, aus Barmherzigkeit! was zu schlafen...!" - "...Aber die Ärzte kannten ihre Pflicht. Es galt unter allen Umständen, dieses Leben den Angehörigen so lange wie nur irgend möglich zu erhalten, während ein Betäubungsmittel sofort ein widerstandsloses Aufgeben des Geistes bewirkt haben würde. Ärzte waren nicht auf der Welt, den Tod herbeizuführen, sonderen das Leben um jeden Preis zu konservieren...


Während meiner langen Berufstätigkeit war ich stets einem schier aussichtslosen Konflikt ausgeliefert. Diese Entscheidung jemandem zu übertragen, übersteigt meine Vorstellungskraft.

Winfried

----------


## Snoopy1958

Was ist ein würdiges Leben? Was ein würdiges Sterben? Diese Entscheidung trifft am Ende der Betroffene möglichst noch selbst und diese sollte man kommentarlos respektieren. 

Vielleicht ein Beispiel:
Im November 2009 haben meine Mann und ich einen wunderbaren Dobermannrüden bekommen, er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 3 Monate alt. Vom ersten Moment an wussten wir, dass er sehr krank war, aber er hatte sich in das Leben gekämpft. Wenige Wochen, nachdem er bei uns eingezogen war, ließen wir ihn am Herzen operieren, da sich nach der Geburt ein Gefäß nicht geschlossen hatte. Dies musste nun mechanisch nachgeholt werden, andernfalls wäre er schnell gestorben. OP gelang, es sollte ein 'normales' Hundeleben vor ihm liegen und Attila wurde mein Seelenhund. Ich versprach ihm trotzdem, ihn gehen zu lassen, wenn er es mir sagen würde.
Mitte 2011 erfuhren wir, dass unser treuer Begleiter eine schwere Wirbelsäulenerkrankung hatte, Wirbeldächer fehlten, dass Rückenmark lag nicht überall an der vorgesehenen Position. Er musste erst ausgewachsen sein, damit dieser 'Defekt' (ebenfalls angeboren) überhaupt bemerkbar wurde, ein MRT brachte Gewissheit. Unser Hund musste ständig Schmerzen gehabt haben, freute sich aber an seinem Leben. Ich wusste immer, welche Tage besser waren, welche schlechter. Seine wunderbaren Augen sagten es mir. Parallel bekam er Physiotherapie, die er sichtlich genoss. Bei großen Schmerzen hatte ich entsprechende Medikamente parat. Im Herbst 2011 kam eine Ärztin auf die Idee, Akkupunkturnadeln entlang des Rückens zu setzen. Kurz danach verschlechterte sich sein Zustand zusehends. Die letzten Wochen verbrachte ich wachend jede Nacht bei meinem Hund. Auf einem Luftbett  mit vielen Kissen fand er ein wenig Ruhe in meinen Armen. Am 6. Januar 2012 folgte dann das letzte, ultimative MRT. Ich wusste bereits seit einigen Tagen, dass es zu Ende gehen würde, er hatte es mir 'gesagt', mit seinen wunderschönen Samtaugen. Ich begleitete meinen Hund in die Narkose und wartete mit meinem Mann auf den Neurochirurgen. Dieser stand dann auch blass vor uns und erklärte uns, dass Bakterien die Wirbelsäule begonnen hatten zu zerfressen, es würde keine Rettung mehr geben. Die Akkupunkturnadeln hatten offensichtlich diese Bakterien eingebracht. Wir sollten den Hund nicht mehr aus der Narkose erwachen lassen. Für meinen Mann war das zu schnell, er wollte noch eine OP, Antibiotika, eine Behandlung. Ich ließ das nicht mehr zu. Ein letztes Mal nahm ich meinen Seelenhund in die Arme und flüsterte ihm ins Ohr, er dürfe nun gehen. Der Arzt setzte die Spritze und in Bruchteilen von Sekunden war mein Hund erlöst. Diesen Moment werde ich niemals vergessen, weil er mir so viele Dinge über das Leben und den Tod bewusst machte. Und ich wusste, ich tat das Richtige!
Ich fragte den Arzt später, was einem Menschen mit solch einer bakteriellen Infektion bevor stünde. Seine Antwort: unsagbare Schmerzen, Sedierungen und das Warten auf den Tod (in einem vergleichbaren Krankheitsstadium). 
Natürlich ist es nicht vergleichbar, es war ja 'nur' ein Hund. Nur ein Hund? Für mich war es ein Lebewesen, was mir unendlich viel bedeutet hat und nicht mal 2,5 Jahre alt werden durfte.  
Aber seit diesem Tag habe ich unendlich viel Respekt vor all den Menschen, die mit dem Tod ringen. Und zwar für alle: die, die sich bis zum bitteren Ende quälen und bis zur letzten Sekunde auf ein Wunder hoffen, aber auch für die, die ihren Weg selbst bestimmt beenden. 
Es ist vermutlich ein aussichtsloser Konflikt, den man auch nicht mit Gesetzen ordnen kann. Doch man sollte jede Entscheidung (egal in welche Richtung) eines Betroffenen respektieren und akzeptieren. Oder eben auch von Angehörigen, die ggf. lebenserhaltende Maschinen abstellen lassen oder eben nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke lieber Helmut, dass du uns noch einmal über "dein Leid", Dein Leben, berichtet hast, - berichten konntest.
Die etwas jüngeren von uns werden dir dafür danken!
ich hoffe trotzdem für dich, dass sich die Krankheiten, noch einmal zum positiven, zu mindest etwas besser entwickelt.

@snoopy, das hast du schön ge-/ beschrieben, auch wenn es "nur" ein Hund ist.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## RolandHO

> *Liebe Freunde der Sterbehilfe,*
> Zumindest nervt es mich gewaltig immer als Spielverderber aufzutreten, *weshalb ich hier im Forum in Zukunft kürzer treten will 
> *




BITTE nicht!

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo!

Die relativ verhaltene Reaktion auf meinen Bericht zur Selbstbestimmung im Alter bestärkt mich in meiner Ansicht, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen Gedanken an das Sterben verdrängt und hilflos reagiert, wenn sie damit konfrontiert wird. Dies bedeutet keinesfalls, dass ich ausschließlich Zustimmung erwarte, wohl aber mehr konkrete Argumente pro oder contra, um eine ernsthafte Diskussion zu ermöglichen. Einige davon möchte ich nachstehend nochmals aufgreifen.


Wiederholt wird der Einwand gebracht, dass eine ärztliche Suizidbegleitung nicht Aufgabe eines Arztes sein kann. Eine überzeugende Begründung hierfür kann ich nicht erkennen.

  Die Berufung auf den Hippokratischen Eid greift wohl zu kurz. Dieser wurde vor 2.500 Jahren verfasst, zu jener Zeit wurden die Menschen 30, höchstens 40 Jahre alt und litten an Krankheiten, die sie rasch dahinrafften, da sie nicht behandelbar waren. Lebensverlängernde Maßnahmen, wie Chemotherapie, künstliche Ernährung oder Beatmung kannte man ebenso wenig wie ein wirtschaftlich orientiertes Gesundheitswesen. Die Ablehnung der aktiven Sterbehilfe sowie der Abtreibung hatte in diesem Zusammenhang einen ganz anderen Stellenwert wie heute. In dem zeitgemäß modifizierten "Genfer Ärztegelöbnis" werden diese beiden Begriffe auch nicht mehr explizit erwähnt.

  Dort heißt es: "Ich werde jedem Menschenleben von seinem Beginn an Ehrfurcht entgegenbringen und selbst unter Bedrohung meine ärztliche Kunst nicht in Widerspruch zu den Geboten der Menschlichkeit anwenden".

  Damit sind wir beim Begriff der Menschlichkeit. 

  Was ist menschlicher: Einen Schwerstkranken durch weitere Chemo und Apparatemedizin gegen seinen Willen noch 6 Monate am "Leben" zu erhalten oder ihn auf seinen ausdrücklichen und bewusst formulierten Wunsch hin gehen zu lassen?

  Und wir müssen die Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben näher betrachten:

  Wo bleibt die Ehrfurcht vor dem Leben, wenn Hunderttausende von Menschen durch Kriege, Terror, Verfolgung, Machtstreben und Hunger - alles vom Menschen verursachte Zustände - sterben?  Ist es nicht scheinheilig, wenn wir für unser eigenes Leben mehr Ehrfurcht fordern?

  Zurück zum Arzt: Er wäre aus meiner Sicht der kompetenteste Akteur, um in der letzten Lebensphase den sterbewilligen Patienten zu begleiten und mit ihm gemeinsam und verantwortungsvoll den letzten Schritt zu vollziehen. Wenn ein Arzt dies aus grundsätzlichen Überlegungen ablehnt, so ist dies natürlich zu akzeptieren, aber dann sollte dies auch vorher bekannt sein.

  Unverständlich ist  mir, warum die Suizidbegleitung durch freiwillige Sterbehelfer vorzuziehen sein soll und weshalb man deren emotionale Belastung nicht auch dem Arzt zumuten darf.

  Ein weiterer diskussionswürdiger Punkt ist die Aussage, es sei egoistisch, sich so einfach "vom Acker zu schleichen" und damit auch Versprechen aufzukündigen, die wir nahestehenden Menschen einmal gegeben haben. 

Dies wäre zutreffend, wenn sich ein Mensch ohne jegliche Vorankündigung vor einen Zug werfen würde. Es gibt natürlich solche Fälle, aber dies geht völlig an dem vorbei, was ich meine. 

  Ich plädiere ja gerade dafür, sich frühzeitig mit der Problematik auseinanderzusetzen und selbstverständlich auch den Partner und Kinder mit einzubeziehen. Das Wissen um und das Verständnis für die Probleme des Partners ist wichtiger Bestandteil einer guten Lebensgemeinschaft, wie sie wohl nur in langen Jahren reifen kann. Sie sollte im Ernstfall auch der Belastung gewachsen sein, den Partner loszulassen, wenn das Leid nicht mehr erträglich erscheint.


  Nachdenklich macht mich auch die von snoopy1958 eingebrachte berührende Geschichte vom Leiden und Sterben eines geliebten Hundes, der Bestandteil der Familie war.
  Zitat: _Nur ein Hund? Für mich war es ein Lebewesen, was mir unendlich viel bedeutet hat und nicht mal 2,5 Jahre alt werden durfte._
  Jeder Leser wird die Entscheidung, das Tier einschläfern zu lassen, als richtig bewerten und die gut geschilderten Empfindungen der Besitzer nachempfinden können.

  Die Geschichte führt mich aber zwangsläufig zur Frage:

  Warum gewähren wir Tieren einen leichten Tod? 
  Kann es sein, dass wir ihr Leben so viel minderwertiger betrachten, dass es keiner Ehrfurcht bedarf?

  Die Frage lautet wohl besser: Betrachten wir unser eigenes Leben soviel höherwertiger, dass wir solch einen elementaren Unterschied machen? 

  Kann ein Grund für die Ablehnung der Sterbehilfe mit darin liegen, dass der Mensch seine Bedeutung gewaltig überschätzt und sich als Herrscher auf dieser Welt betrachtet, für den andere Gesetze gelten?

   (Es wäre doppelt töricht, denn in Wirklichkeit ist er auf dem besten Weg, seinen eigenen Lebensraum zu zerstören!).

  Viele Fragen werden unbeantwortet bleiben; lediglich etwas mehr Bescheidenheit könnte hilfreich sind.

----------


## Rastaman

Lieber Helmut,

wir haben uns über Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende und Sterbehilfe schon ausgetauscht, und es wird Dich wenig überraschen, daß ich mich praktisch allen Deinen Überlegungen anschließen kann. Schade eigentlich, daß man bei dem Thema entweder (wenige) offene Türen einrennt, oder (häufig) gegen sehr harte Mauern läuft.

Ich will es trotzdem versuchen, obwohl ich glaube, daß die Überzeugungen sind wie sie sind, und obendrein entlang des Grabens verlaufen "Erfahrung damit? Oder nicht?" - ob nun als direkt oder indirekt Betroffener. 

Ich habe zwei mir nahe Menschen auf ihrem letzten Weg begleitet, hautnah, viele Monate, rund um die Uhr. Bei beiden ging es klar bergab, beide wollten so nicht leben. Beide waren Zeit ihres Lebens aktive Vertreter des absoluten Selbstbestimmungsrechts am Lebensende und jeder Art von Sterbehilfe. Sie waren realistisch genug, in der Richtung wenig bis nichts zu erwarten, Regelungen wie in der Schweiz oder BENELUX - ferne Träume.

Die Realität, einmal drin in den etablierten Medizinabläufen, war deutlich schlimmer: 
Lebenszeitverlängerung - unbedingt!
Klare Bestimmungen der Patientenverfügung befolgen - Ääähhhmmm, aber... unsere Überzeugungen... Unsere Richtlinien... unsere deutsche Geschichte...
Verabschiedet Euch auch von dem Mythos, daß man zumindest die Schmerzen in den Griff bekommen kann. Seid mal Monate mit einem geliebten Menschen zusammen, Privatpatient, bestmöglich täglich versorgt von einer kompetenten Palliativ Care Unit, die alles (in D !!) legal mögliche eingesetzt hat, bei dem in zunehmender Geschwindigkeit die Fentanyl-Pflaster von 100 auf 200 auf ... 500 wachsen (mehr geht nicht) - und nicht mehr helfen. Bei dem jede Braunüle höchstens 1 Tag hält. Bei dem wilde Morphin-Valium-etc-Mixturen nicht mehr helfen. Seht und hört die Frage "Warum kann das nicht bitte und bald und fachmännisch und ohne noch mehr Schmerzen beendet werden?". 

Wer das nicht _liest_ oder _sich vorstellt_, sondern _erlebt_, hautnah, verabschiedet sich von allgemeinen, hochmoralischen Erwägungen und fragt sich - wie kann ich das für mich besser gestalten? Hier, lieber Helmut, scheiden sich unsere (praktischen) Wege. Auf menschliche Regelungen wie in den o.g. freundlichen Nachbarländern hinzuarbeiten ist sinnvoll und verdienstvoll, nur glaube ich nicht, daß wir das noch erleben werden - und ich bin 20 Jahre jünger als Du. Die meisten Menschen sind nun mal religiös geprägt, und die Esoteriker auf diesem Gebiet ähnlich wie die Anhänger der etablierten Religionsvereine. Wenn ich glaube, daß eine höhere Macht, und sei es Mutter Natur, mir das Leben geschenkt hat... Tja, dann wird's schwierig... 

Ich möchte ganz egoistisch _meine_ Chancen auf das Selbstbestimmungsrecht am Lebensende erhöhen, indem ich bestimmte Vorkehrungen treffe, ich will auch nicht endlos "shoppen" gehen (sorry für den flapsigen Ausdruck). Klar wären die Medizinmänner der natürliche Ansprechpartner, Fachleute eben. Sollen nicht müssen, aber sollen dürfen. Aber hier und heute wird jeder Arzt, außer er wäre mein wirklich allerbester intimster Freund seid 50 Jahren sich entziehen, und ich kann das verstehen. Ich möchte den sehen, der wirklich, echt bereit ist, seinen Beruf zu riskieren. Also nehme ich was ich kriegen kann, und deswegen kann ich mich trotz Vorbehalten mit so etwas wie Dignitas arrangieren, nicht ideal und kostet (wobei mich das noch am wenigsten stört), aber es ist verfügbar, wenigstens das. Nur muß man das heute regeln, meine beiden Lieben waren dafür zu spät dran.

Patientenverfügung & Co. können nicht schaden. Wie weit sie tragen werden? Ich fürchte - Glücksache. Ich höre lieber auf... Man könnte meinen: Ist der aber pessimistisch... ich glaube, ich habe nur weniger Illusionen als vor 5 Jahren...

----------


## helmut (i)

*Was bleibt?* 

   Danke, lieber Rastaman, für diese offene Schilderung, die zeigt, was möglich ist, wenn man erst einmal in den medizinischen Routinebetrieb gelangt. Auch der Unterschied zwischen "Vorstellung" und "Erleben" ist überzeugend dargestellt.

 Was bleibt, wenn die Hoffnungen auf eine Lockerung der ärztlichen Befugnisse unrealistisch und die Möglichkeiten der Palliativmedizin begrenzt sind?

  Wenn man die Risiken eines Suizids in Eigenregie vermeiden will, bleibt nur der Weg in die Schweiz. Hierfür ist viel Energie und ein Mindestmaß am Mobilität erforderlich; den richtigen Zeitpunkt zu finden, ist verdammt schwierig. 

  Ich glaube nicht, dass die Vorbehalte gegen die Sterbehilfe vorwiegend religiös geprägt sind.
  Die Ursache dürfte vielmehr in dem Umstand zu suchen sein, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen nicht bereit ist, sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Gedanken an das eigene Leiden und Sterben werden einfach verdrängt. 

  Dies gilt offensichtlich auch für dieses Forum; dass Dein erschütternder Bericht keinerlei Reaktion auslöst, finde ich unverständlich.

  Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Helmut,

gerne hätte ich etwas zu dem Thema geschrieben.
Ich konnte es nicht, weil genau diese beiden Sätze mich aufstoßen lassen haben.

"_Die Ursache dürfte vielmehr in dem Umstand zu suchen sein, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen nicht bereit ist, sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Gedanken an das eigene Leiden und Sterben werden einfach verdrängt_."

Ich verdränge es . . . . 

_Lieber Helmut, was erwartest du für Berichte / Postings?
Es gibt hier nur wenige, die dein Alter erreicht haben.
Die Anderen sind teilweise jünger, oder viel Jünger.
Die wollen Leben, und nicht über den Tot sprechen.

_Lieben Gruss

----------


## Hvielemi

> Klar wären die Medizinmänner der natürliche Ansprechpartner, Fachleute eben. Sollen nicht müssen, aber sollen dürfen.


Ja, lieber Rastamann, selbstverständlich sollen sie dürfen!
Aber was macht man, wenn der Arzt nicht will, bzw. aus weltanschaulichen Gründen nicht "darf"?
Mein Hausarzt würde selbst das Ausstellen des NaP-Rezeptes zuhanden von EXIT verweigern.
Immerhin hat er in dem jüngst stattgefundenen Gespräch auf die Möglichkeit der finalen Sedation
hingewiesen, die auch über längere Zeit hinweg aufrecht erhalten werden könne.
Ob damit das von dir geschilderte Leid genügend überbrückt werden könne, weiss ich nicht,
aber eine derartige Praxis anstelle der von Dir erschütternd beschriebenen Folter bis zum bitteren 
Ende wäre bestimmt auch in Deutschland zulässig.

Das Argument des Lebens als Geschenk einer höheren Macht oder sowas, greift nicht.
Geschenke verpflichten nicht, und schon gar nicht zu Leid und Qual über Tage, Wochen
und Monate. Wir sind frei, unser eigenes Leben zu beenden. Jederzeit. Das gesteht auch 
das Strafgesetzbuch zu: Suizid oder Suizidversuch ist kein Straftatbestand.
Dürfen und Können sind wiederum zweierlei, deshalb braucht es zuverlässige Partner.
Das sind nicht die Ärzte, die dem Leben verpflichtet sind, sondern das sind Organisationen,
deren Zweck die Sterbehilfe ist. Ob die ärztlich seien oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Sicher aber ist es Besser, die Rezeptierung und die Verabreichung des NaP in getrennte
Hände zu legen, zum Schutze der Helfer vor Verdächtigung und Verfolgung.


@Helmut
Ich favorisiere die aussermedizinische Sterbehilfe, weil die ärztliche Sterbebegleitung
stets nur ein 'kann', niemals ein 'muss' sein kann. Kein Mensch darf verpflichtet werden,
andere Menschen beim Freitod zu unterstützen. So bliebe es nach der Krankenhaus-
einweisung eine Lotterie, ob der behandelnde Arzt dazu bereit sei, oder dies ablehne,
warum auch immer. Freiwillige Sterbebegleiter kommen auch in das Spital oder
Pflegeheim und sind zuverlässig verfügbar. Stellt der Hausarzt kein Rezept aus, tut dies
der Konsiliararzt der Sterbehilfeorganisation aufgrund eines Arztberichtes. Diesen
muss jeder Arzt auf Anfrage schreiben.

So wichtig diese Diskussion ist, bleibt doch zu hoffen, dass jeder Einzelne von uns
nie in die Situation kommt, in der er von vorbereiteten Freitodszenarien Gebrauch
machen muss.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## W.Rellok

Liebe Mitleser,

ich schreibe erneut - auf die Gefahr hin, dem hohen Anspruch der Betroffenen nicht entsprechen zu können, weil ich selbst gesund bin.




> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Vorbehalte gegen die Sterbehilfe vorwiegend religiös geprägt sind.
>   Die Ursache dürfte vielmehr in dem Umstand zu suchen sein, dass die Mehrzahl der Menschen nicht bereit ist, sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Gedanken an das eigene Leiden und Sterben werden einfach verdrängt. 
> 
>   Dies gilt offensichtlich auch für dieses Forum; dass Dein erschütternder Bericht keinerlei Reaktion auslöst, finde ich unverständlich.





> wir haben uns über Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende und Sterbehilfe schon ausgetauscht, und es wird Dich wenig überraschen, daß ich mich praktisch allen Deinen Überlegungen anschließen kann. Schade eigentlich, daß man bei dem Thema entweder (wenige) offene Türen einrennt, oder (häufig) gegen sehr harte Mauern läuft.





> _Lieber Helmut, was erwartest du für Berichte / Postings?
> Es gibt hier nur wenige, die dein Alter erreicht haben.
> Die Anderen sind teilweise jünger, oder viel Jünger.
> Die wollen Leben, und nicht über den Tot sprechen._





> Das Argument des Lebens als Geschenk einer höheren Macht oder sowas, greift nicht.


Wir reden über das sensibelste Thema der Menschheit - über den Tod eines Individuums, der herbeigeführt wird durch ein anderes Individuum.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich einer entsprechenden Bitte meiner Ehefrau entsprechen könnte.

Darum geht es. Nicht um die Verpflichtung aus der Barmherzigkeit heraus zu helfen. 

Winfried

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ..........
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich einer entsprechenden Bitte meiner Ehefrau entsprechen könnte.
> Darum geht es. Nicht um die Verpflichtung aus der Barmherzigkeit heraus zu helfen. 
> Winfried


Lieber Winfried,
bei diesem sensibelsten aller Themen ist jede Meinung höchst respektabel.
Ich persönlich meine, ich hätte die Verpflichtung nach jahrzehnterlanger Liebe und Ehe einer entsprechenden Bitte meiner Frau um Erlösung von grossen Qualen zu erfüllen.
Das gleiche würde ich von ihr erwarten und sehr dankbar dafür sein, wenn sie meine Bitte erfüllen würde.

Grüsse, Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wir reden über das sensibelste Thema der Menschheit - über den Tod eines Individuums, 
> der herbeigeführt wird durch ein anderes Individuum.


Nein, lieber Winfried,
gerade über das Herbeiführen des Todes eines Menschen durch einen Anderen sprechen wir nicht.
Das wäre etwa eine überdosierte Spritze geben, Infusionsbeutel "verwechseln", von der Dachkante 
schubsen, also aktive Tötung auf Verlangen. Die ist in höchstem Masse grenzwertig, da sie kaum 
zu unterscheiden ist von einem Tötungsdelikt im strafrechtlichen Sinne.

Wir sprechen hier von passiver Sterbehilfe, bei der der Begleiter das tödliche Mittel bereitstellt.
Die sterbewillige Person tut dann das, oder eben nicht, was sie auf dem Dach des Bettenhochhauses
auch tun würde:
SELBST und selbstbestimmt springen, oder den Becher zu sich nehmen und trinken.
Die Handlung des Bereitstellens des Bechers entspricht in etwa dem Aufschliessen der Tür zur sonst
stets verschlossenen Dachterasse. Man verschafft dem Sterbewilligen die Mittel, seinen Willen
zu vollziehen. Schubsen ist nicht erlaubt, niemals!

Auch ich wollte nicht an einem nahestehenden Menschen eine zum Tode führende Handlung
vollziehen, und ich dürfte nicht, ebensowenig wie sonst irgendjemand. Freitod muss frei
gewählt sein und frei vollzogen werden. Irgendein "Gnadentod", vollzogen durch eine Person,
die glaubt, den Willen des Umzubringenden zu kennen, wäre eine Ungeheuerlichkeit, mit
der die Diskussion um den Freitod nicht vergiftet werden darf.

Ich will frei gewählt sterben dürfen und können. Ob ich das jemals in Anspruch nehme,
wird dereinst auf einem ganz anderen Blatt geschrieben,oder besser nicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

Konrad,
danke für die klare Aussage; ich merke, dass ich mich NICHT klar geäussert hatte, denn ich habe genau das gemeint!
Klaus

----------


## Huskie

Quote
Zitat aus dem Beitrag von Konrad:
*Organisationen wie EXIT sind keine Killersyndikate, sondern bieten Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.*

  Genau diese Hilfe zu einer selbstbestimmten Entscheidung wird von gewissen Kreisen bewusst diffamiert  und als große Gefahr (Dammbruch in der Ethik) aufgebaut. Wenn man die Debatte aufmerksam verfolgt, dann hat man den Eindruck, dass die öffentlichen Argumente gegen die von der großen Mehrheit geforderte Sterbehilfe, bis auf einzelne Schlagwörter, hinter den Kulissen abgesprochen werden. 

  Im Sommer 2014 erschien in Die Zeit Nr. 30 unter der Rubrik: Glauben & Zweifeln ein zweiseitiges Interview in dem Anne Schneider, die an Krebs erkrankte Frau des damaligen EKD Ratsvorsitzenden Nikolaus Schneider, zu ihrem Mann sagte:  ... ich war froh, als du dich im Rheinland zu dem Satz durchgerungen hast - Sterbehilfe kann ein Akt größerer Liebe sein - ... ich hoffe, wenn ich selber an den Punkt kommen sollte, sterben zu wollen, dass mein Mann mich dann in die Schweiz begleitet. Das er neben mir sitzen und meine Hand halten würde, wenn ich das Gift trinke. Auch wenn es seiner theologisch-ethischen Überzeugung widerspricht. Ich hoffe, dass dann die Lieber stärker ist.

  Dieser Klartext aus höchstem kirchlichen Umfeld, unter der Überschrift: Wir halten die Wahrheit aus, hat wohl beim kath. Klerus einen Herbststurm ausgelöst und die Alarmglocken läuten lassen. Kardinal Reinhard Marx belegt eine POLITIK Seite der F.A.Z. mit der Überschrift: Gebt uns die Sterbenden.  Nein, keine *Lizenz zum Töten* ruft der Herr Kardinal aus. Rainer Maria Kardinal Woelki folgt mit einem umfangreichen F.A.Z. Gespräch unter der Überschrift: Es ist eine Perversion des Arztberufs, wenn Ärzte *töten*.
  Wenn der Damm einmal gebrochen ist, gibt es kein Halten mehr. Mir scheint, das Wort Selbstbestimmung wird oft falsch verwendet vermeldet der Herr Kardinal und Der Staat soll nicht die Antworten auf die letzten Fragen des Lebens geben, heißt im Text, wobei dagegen die Kirche, laut folgendem Text, offensichtlich weiß was die wahre Selbstbestimmung ist: Als Christen befürchten wir, dass eine gesetzlich geregelte ärztliche Suizidbeihilfe die Selbstbestimmung einschränkt, nämlich die der Schwachen, Alten und Kranken, die spüren, dass der Druck steigt, die Gesellschaft von sich zu >entlasten<. Wir Christen haben uns solchen Forderungen schon in der Antike entgegengestellt. Dabei wird es bleiben.

  Man möchte den Herrn Kardinal nach soviel scheinbarer Sorge um die Menschenrechte (übrigens kein Produkt der Kirche) fragen wie sehr man sich in Zeiten der Antike und noch Jahrtausende danach um das Skandalon Sklaverei gesorgt hat. Zu dem Argument Dammbruch, wäre  im Hinblick auf die verteufelte organisierte Sterbehilfe anzuführen, daß in der Schweiz im Jahre 2013 nur 0,4 Prozent der Inländer durch assistierten Suizid starben. Im USA Staat Oregon, in dem es ebenfalls eine regulierte Suizidbeihilfe gibt, waren es im Jahre 2014 0,25 Prozent = 77 Fälle. Die Realität hält aber keinen Kleriker davon ab, munter und gezielt weiter Nebelkerzen in die öffentliche Debatte zu werfen.

  Nach den Kardinälen Marx und Woelki schießt auch der Vorgänger von Nikolaus Schneider, der ehemalige EDK Ratsvorsitzende Prof. Dr. Walter Huber in der F.A.Z. unter der Überschrift: Hilfe im Sterben, Hilfe zum Sterben eine Breitseite gegen ein neue rechtliche Klärung, da die isolierte Debatte über den assistierten Suizid in eine falsche Richtung führe. Deshalb markiert die Endlichkeit des menschlichen Lebens auch die Grenzen menschlicher Selbstbestimmung. Das ist zu bedenken, wenn, manchmal leichthin, vom  selbstbestimmten Sterben die Rede ist. Man kann die Augen vor der schiefen Ebene nicht verschließen, die sich hier auftut ... schon in biblischen Texten wird der besondere Schutz, der menschlichem Leben zukommt, mit der Gottesebenbildlichkeit des Mensch verknüpft. Die Schutzpflicht für das Leben des anderen wird daraus begründet, dass Menschen in Beziehungen leben. In den Zehn Geboten zeigt sich das an dem Umstand, dass das Tötungsverbot direkt auf das Gebot folgt, Vater und Mutter zu ehren.

  Herr Professor Huber (für Sozialethik und Systematische Theologie) befragen Sie mal das Neue Testament auf das Skandalon Sklaverei (siehe oben)!

  In das Herbstkonzert in der F.A.Z. stimmte dann auch noch im Trauermonat November Dr. Manfred Lütz, Psychiater und Theologe, Mitglied im päpstlichen Laienrat und Berater des ehem. Kölner Erzbischofs Meisner, ein. Sein halbseitiger Beitrag in der F.A.Z. trägt den überraschenden Titel: 

*Es gibt keine Lizenz zum Töten, für niemanden < Selbstbestimmt sterben kann jeder: in den Hospizen  das reicht. Wer mehr will, manipuliert den Würdebegriff >.
*
   Dr. Lütz, ein bekannter Alleswisser und Vielschreiber, bringt gleich ein deutsches Totschlagsgeschütz in Stellung: Die Euthanasieaktion war nicht zuletzt eine psychiatrische Erfindung, der der Nationalsozialismus bloß seinen folgenreichen diabolischen Segen gegeben hat. ... Und deswegen müssen sie (die Ärzte) umso nachdrücklicher davor warnen, hier eine Grenze zu überschreiten, die Ärzten seit Jahrtausenden die Tötung von Menschen verwehrt. Dabei darf man nicht den Strategien der Tötungsbefürworter auf den Leim gehen, als wäre die juristische klare Grenze zwischen ärztlicher Beihilfe zum Suizid und ärztlicher Tötung auf Verlangen auf Dauer zu halten. 

  Diese Blendgranaten mit Warnaufschriften bezüglich des sogenannten Dritten Reichs haben sich schon oft im deutschen Nachkriegsnahkampf bewährt, warum nicht hier den einen oder anderen gezielten Wurf, für die gute Sache des klerikalen Heerlagers, in die Debatte platzieren. Selbstbestimmung, so tönt Dr. Lütz scheinbar versöhnlich, ist in unserer Gesellschaft zu Recht ein hoher Wert. Dagegen ist es philosophisch eher fraglich, ob man die Entscheidung, sich selbst zu töten oder töten zu lassen, überhaupt als einen Ausdruck von Selbstbestimmung verstehen kann. Die Voraussetzung für Selbstbestimmung ist, dass dieses Selbst existiert. Bestimmt man sich selbst, wen man das Selbst, das da bestimmt vernichtet? ... Im Übrigen ist das Argument der Selbstbestimmung nur ein Türöffner. In den Niederlanden tötet man inzwischen aus Mitleid auch Menschen, die gar nicht zugestimmt haben.

  Es ist diesen Herren jedes noch so fadenscheinige Mittel und kategorial falsche Argument recht um Freiheits- und Selbstbestimmungsrechte ihrer paternalistischen Ideologie zu opfern. Diese Masche scheint auch weitgehend zu funktionieren. In Briefen an die F.A.Z. Mediengruppe wird das prophezeite Unheil  ausgiebig an die Wand gemalt. Professoren und Doktoren spielen sich gegenseitig die Bälle zu, die mit Leserbriefüberschriften (F.A.Z.) wie Konsequenzen wie in der NS-Zeit und Wie die NS-Euthanasie versehen sind. Der Leserbrief eines Landesvorsitzenden des Hartmannbundes vermerkt (FR): Ärztliche Hilfe zum Suizid öffnet aufs Neue die Dose der Pandora, die ich seit 1945 verschlossen glaubte. Freier Wille und Willkür der NS-Zeit werden bedenkenlos in einen Topf geworfen und dann meist noch mit pseudoethischen Argumenten zu einem unverdaulichen Argumentationsbrei verrührt und dieser dann als für die Allgemeinheit verbindliche, ewige Wahrheit erklärt.

  Eine vermeintlich einfache weibliche Stimme aus dem Volk bekommt in der Leserbriefspalte der F.A.Z. über eine halbe Seite Platz, was eine Seltenheit ist, um ihre scheinbar tiefgründigen Überzeugungen über das feinstoffliche, spirituelle Leben und den Willen meines Schöpfers unter der Überschrift:  Auf Gott verlassen auszubreiten:

      In diesem irdischen Leben stofflichen Leben ist mir nicht bewusst, um dieses gebeten zu haben. Folglich wurde es mir gegeben, wahrscheinlich mit einem übergeordneten (göttlichen) Interesse, mit einer bestimmten Sinngebung, die mir nicht voll bekannt ist. Wenn dies so ist, heißt dass für mich, dass ich mein Leben angenommen habe und dass ich eben in dieser Sinngebung das Ende meiner Zeit abwarten muss. Zur Bestärkung dieser Gedanken werde ich mir bewusst, dass alle meine Organe fast ohne mein Zutun funktionieren, solange ich bin. Zudem bekomme ich alles, was mir zum Leben dient, größtenteils geschenkt. Da muss meines Erachten ein Sinn vorhanden sein, der über mein Wissen und Wollen hinausgeht, dem ich aber verpflichtet bin und für den ich Verantwortung trage. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass ich geboren wurde, damit ich mein Leben eigenmächtig auskoste und genieße, solange es mir schmeckt. Alles war mir auf diesem Lebensweg begegnet kann von einer mir noch unbekannten Bedeutung sein. So auch der voll ausgelebte Lebens- und Sterbeprozeß. In einer stark schmerzhaften sowie hilflosen Situation darf ich geeignete Mittel zur Schmerzlinderung wie Verzicht auf lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen, Palliativmedizin oder Hospizarbeit in Anspruch nehmen. Aber ich sollte mein Leben aushalten und zu Ende führen, weil ich nicht weiß, wann die mir zugedachte Lebenszeit nach dem Willen meines Schöpfers erfüllt ist. Abgesehen von mir selbst, weiß ich als soziales Wesen nicht, ob die Menschen in meinem Umkreis nicht ihrerseits durch mein Geschick lernen oder reifen könne  oder ob sie sich durch meine Situation Herausforderungen gegenübersehen, denen sie sich stellen möchten. Einen durch Suizid vorweggenommenes Lebensende könnte eventuell wertvolle Vorgänge während meines Sterbeprozesses für mich oder meine Umwelt verhindern, deren Erfüllung für das feinstoffliche, spirituelle Leben in einer neuen Daseinsform (ewiges Leben) von Bedeutung gewesen wären. Müsste ich vielleicht nach meinem irdischen Leben noch Erfahrungen nachholen, die ich mir durch Suizid ersparen wollte? Woher könnte ich wissen, dass ich nach meinem Suizid von allem Schweren erlöst bin? Für mich ist das Leben ein enorm großes Geheimnis, in das ich mich nicht eigenmächtig bestimmend hineinzudrängen wage  und es letztlich wohl auch nicht könnte. Ich erlebe mich als Teil eines vernünftig gedachten Gesamtzusammenhangs aller Erscheinungsformen von Leben. Darf ich mich da einfach ausklinken  ohne Rücksicht darauf, was ich eventuell auch für andere auslöse?

  Dieser eine zusammenhängende Textausschnitt aus dem langen Leserbrief ist wegen seiner Konjunktive und der darauf munter aufbauenden Spekulationen ein Paradebeispiel für eine Meinungsbildung, die ich eher als denkfaul denn als tiefgründig empfinde. Natürlich muss man solche Weltanschauungen gelten lassen, aber als subjektive Meinung und keinesfalls als intersubjektives Reflexionsvorbild. Ich erwähne das, auch in seiner Ausführlichkeit, weil der Beitrag nicht von Lieschen Müller stammt, sondern von einer religiös-pädagogisch tätigen Gemeindereferentin, die auch zu Exerzitien im Alltag  einem Frühjahrsputz für die Seele  mit Themenabenden, wie: Was ich dir sonst noch sagen wollte, Wie gehts weiter? Oder Dem Wunder die Hand hinhalten, einlädt. Bezeichnend ist auch der Schluß ihres Leserbriefes: Ich hoffe, dass ich mich auch dann weiterhin auf meinen Gott verlasse, der alle Wege mit mir geht und den ich auch bitten darf, mein Leben zu beenden, wenn es mir unerträglich scheint, und mich zu sich zu erlösen. Das Recht auf einen würdevollen Tod wird hier de facto, koste es was es wolle, zu einer Pflicht zum Leben umgebogen, bei der eine Erlösung von unerträglichem Leid nur in einer an Gott gerichteten Bitte zulässig sein darf.  

  Solche Meinungen werden von den sogenannten Traditionsbewahrern gern gesehen und auf den moralischen Sockel gehoben; so hoch, dass keiner mehr drankommt. Wehe dem der ein andere Meinung hat, wie z.B. die Meinung des oben zitierten Ehepaars Anne und Nikolaus Schneider. Dazu abschließend ein Ausschnitt aus einer Sterbehilfe Diskussion in der TAZ, ebenfalls vom Herbst 2014:
*Frage* (der TAZ):
  Ist eine Selbsttötung in einer qualvollen Situation nicht legitim?
*Antwort* (vom Geschäftsführer der Lebensrechtinitiative Kaleb, Berlin):
  Nein, Der Anfang wie das Ende ist unverfügbar.
*Frage* (der TAZ):
  Ist es human, Menschen die letzte Selbstbestimmung abzusprechen?
*Antwort* (von der Medizinethikerin und Initiatorin der Hospizarbeit, Berlin):
  Unser Leben hat sich stark gewandelt. Heute müssen fast immer am Lebensende medizinische Entscheidungen getroffen werden. Die persönliche Selbstbestimmung ist da ein Gebot der Humanität und Anerkennung pluralistischer Wertvorstellungen.
*Antwort* (vom Geschäftsführer der Lebensrechtinitiative Kaleb, Berlin):
  Der Ratsvorsitzende der Evangelischen Kirche Deutschlands, Nikolaus Schneider, hat vor einiger Zeit gesagt, er sei zwar gegen Sterbehilfe. Aber wenn ihn seine todkranke Frau darum bitten würde, würde er sie gezielt in den Tod begleiten. Mit Verlaub: Das ist eine Bankrotterklärung an protestantische Ethik. Diese individualistische Sicht bietet keine Orientierung.

  Sprich, nur die Gewissensentscheide sind zulässig, die in unser christliches Credo passen. Ein liberales Recht wäre ein Sündenfall mit unabsehbaren, apokalyptischen Auswirkungen und daher muß für dieses christliche Denken eine organisierte Sterbehilfe mit allen Mitteln verhindert werden. Als ob alles, was missbraucht werden kann, auch unbedingt verboten gehört. Würde man diese Logik konsequent anwenden, dann hätte man viele Religionen, und nicht zuletzt auch das Christentum, das über Jahrhunderte himmelschreiend pervertiert war, nicht vorausschauend sondern gar rückwirkend verbieten müssen. Aber diesen dann zwingenden syllogistischen Schluß würden die Gott-mit-uns-Lobbyisten natürlich entrüstet zurückweisen.

  Fazit:
  Gebote, Normen und Gesetze fallen nicht vom Himmel, auch wenn das Dogmatiker mit Hinweis auf sogenannte Heilige Schriften stets behaupten werden. Es bedarf also vieler Bemühungen einzelner Personen und einer insgesamt aufmerksamen Öffentlichkeit um einem Mehrheitswillen Gehör zu verschaffen und daraus ein sinnvolles Gesetz zu formen. Nur so kommt Bewegung in festgefahrene Strukturen. Wie bemerkte schon Immanuel Kant, unser großer Aufklärer (u.a. gegen eine Bevormundung durch die Religion) vor jetzt schon über zweihundert Jahren: Wir leben zwar in einem Zeitalter der Aufklärung, aber noch nicht in einem aufgeklärten Zeitalter! - Mir scheint das dieses Diktum leider nach wie vor zutreffend ist.

  Insofern sind solche Beiträge wie von helmut(i): Der Weg ins Ungewisse  Gedanken über Selbstbestimmung im Alter und möglichst viele qualifizierte Stellungnahmen aus dem Forum sehr begrüßenswert und wichtig für eine vernünftige, praktikable Urteilsfindung auf breiter Basis. Ich möchte mit meinem Beitrag helmut (i) nachdrücklich in seinem Anliegen unterstützen und auch dazu anregen, die weiteren öffentlichen Auseinandersetzungen in dieser wichtigen Angelegenheit und die folgende parlamentarische Gesetzesbildung aufmerksam zu begleiten.

  Huskie

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo,

so wirklich verstehe ich die Diskussion um die Sterbehilfe nicht.
Das kann man doch jeder Zeit selbst entscheiden und auch durchführen.
Heute braucht niemand mehr "Helfer".
Dafür gibt es doch ein sanftes, schnelles Medikament.
http://zyankali.info/
Nicht frei verkäuflich, aber immer noch leicht zu beschaffen.
Es bleibt nur die Frage, ob man es will, und kann. den Mut dazu hat.
. . . oder doch lieber die Frau oder den Onkel Dr. holt, der dann davon abrät. . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Helmut,
Zu einem erfüllten Leben gehört meiner Meinung nach auch die Akzeptanz, die Verantwortung zu einem erfüllten Tod. In meinen fast 10 Jahren Forumszugehörigkeit habe ich einige Mitstreiter den Kampf gegen Ihren Prostatakrebs verlieren sehen. Soweit sich dann die Angehörigen im Forum mit einem letzten Abschiedswort meldeten, berichteten diese recht übereinstimmend von friedvollen letzten Stunden und einem sanften Entschlafen des Verstorbenen.
Nachstehend stellvertretend hierfür die berührenden Worte von ebachstelze:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1129#post11129

Ich empfehle, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, der auch durch die schlichte Ausdrucksweise der Verfasserin ans Herz geht und der insbesondere auch ein Spiegelbild unserer anonym gewordenen Gesellschaft ist.
Das Forum wäre nicht *das* Forum, wenn es nicht auch den Suizidfall geben würde.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7418#post17418

Für mich hat die Entscheidung von Frihama ein starkes Gschmäckle.

Ein Thema wie dieses, lieber Helmut, hat viele Facetten, und eine sehr wichtige ist der richtige Zeitpunkt. Theodor Storm hatte Magenkrebs. Sein Freund und Hausarzt verneinte dies. Bei einer besonders starken Schmerzattacke schlug sein Freund und Hausarzt eine gründliche Untersuchung bei dem anerkannten Spezialisten, Professor , an der Universität Kiel vor. Dieser gab Entwarnung und führte als Grund (abgesprochene Notlüge) einen besonders empfindlichen Magen an. Storm blühte auf, und es entstand der Schimmelreiter, für viele sein größtes Werk, bevor er an Magenkrebs verstarb.
Und deshalb gebe ich den Zeitpunkt meines Ablebens vertrauensvoll in Gottes Hand und lebe damit freier, unbelasteter und ohne die Angst, den richtigen Absprung zu verpassen. Oh Verzeihung! Ich hatte vergessen, dass in diesem Forum die Atheisten die Worthoheit haben. Und nun etwas für die Emotionen, für den Glauben mit ein paar Paragraphen alles Regeln zu können

https://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/hir...055126345.html

Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die der Atheist nie begreifen kann/wird, aber die für den Gläubigen selbstverständlich sind.
Gruß Knut.

Eine Anmerkung oder vielleicht auch zwei:
Lieber Konrad,
normal lese ich Deine Ausführungen gerne. Aber diese




> *Konrad:* Wir sprechen hier von passiver Sterbehilfe, bei der der Begleiter das tödliche Mittel bereitstellt.
> Die sterbewillige Person tut dann das, oder eben nicht, was sie auf dem Dach des Bettenhochhauses
> auch tun würde:
> SELBST und selbstbestimmt springen, oder den Becher zu sich nehmen und trinken.
> Die Handlung des Bereitstellens des Bechers entspricht in etwa dem Aufschliessen der Tür zur sonst
> stets verschlossenen Dachterasse. Man verschafft dem Sterbewilligen die Mittel, seinen Willen
> zu vollziehen. Schubsen ist nicht erlaubt, niemals!


Gedanken sind abstrus. Wenn jemand geistig und physisch noch fit ist, dann braucht er keinen Arzt oder Organisation, um sich vom Acker zu schleichen. Dann soll er dies in Eigenverantwortung selber tun a la Monroe oder heute in der moderneren, sicheren Variante Chloroquin/Diazepam.
Schwierig wird es, wenn Geist und Physis beeinträchtigt sind. Dann kann wohl eine Organisation oder ein Arzt nicht die Entscheidung treffen und die Verantwortung übernehmen.
Und nun noch eine letzte Anmerkung, die mit dem angesprochenen Thema nur den Suizidbegriff gemeinsam hat:
Der einzige Freitod, der mich fasziniert, kommt aus einer anderen Kultur und ist das Seppuku (Harakiri), da bei dieser ritualisierten Form des Sterbens Verantwortung übernommen werden und durch das Sterben Sühne erfolgen soll.

----------


## Klaus (A)

> .......Oh Verzeihung! Ich hatte vergessen, dass in diesem Forum die Atheisten die Worthoheit haben. ....
> 
> ......Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die der Atheist nie begreifen kann/wird, aber die für den Gläubigen selbstverständlich sind........



Hallo Knut,

Wirklich schade......... das hättest Du besser in diesem Forum nicht sagen sollen! Die Forumsteilnehmer in dieser Diskussion in "Gläubige" und "Atheisten" aufzuteilen ist vollkommen unangebracht und respektlos und wird der Sache an sich in keinster Weise gerecht!

Deine Aussagen sind sehr arrogant und widersprechen meinen positiven Eindrücken von Deinen vielen bisherigen Beiträgen total! Diese Äusserungen hätte ich gerade von Dir nie erwartet. Schade.......
Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Das Thema dieses Threads wurde mit schon fast missionarischem Eifer oder Sendungsbewußtsein nun erneut in den Vordergrund gestellt. Ich habe keine wirkliche eigene Meinung dazu, weil ich als Realist das Leben nach dem Motto "es ist, wie es ist, und es kommt, wie es kommt" angehe. Warum also heute darüber grübeln, was wäre wenn? Ein auf der Autobahn auf die Gegenfahrbahn schleudernder LKW könnte alle Vorsorgen als fer umme im Raum stehen lassen. Patientenverfügung, natürlich alles bestens geregelt und noch viel mehr. Und plötzlich kommt eben alles ganz anders. Ich habe wahrlich ein erfülltes Leben gehabt und es auch genossen. Und ich genieße es immer noch. Von Nichts kommt aber auch Nichts. Wenn man gegen körperlichen Verfall nicht aktiv etwas tut, kommt es letztlich zur Resignation. Mir bereitet es auch nicht jeden Tag pures Vergnügen, an meist 10 Geräten jeweils 3 x 15 Übungen zu absolvieren, um die Beweglichkeit und die Ausdauer zu stabilisieren. Wehklagen mag hilfreich sein, hilft einem aber nicht auf die Beine. Der Orthopäde vorgestern meinte nach der Röntgenaufnahme wegen meines arg schmerzenden linken Fußes lapidar, es ist Arthrose. Da könnte man per Gipsabdruck vom Fuß eine passende Einlage bei einem Spezialisten (Schuhmachermeister) erstellen lassen. Ich habe mir gestern von der Stange eine Spezialeinlage im Kaufhof gekauft. Möglicherweise lindert das auf längeren Strecken beim Tragen eines Schuhes oder Wanderstiefels die immer wieder auftretenden Schmerzen. Am kilometerlangen Meeresstrand, wie letzte Woche, gilt das ohnehin nicht mehr, man musste sich da neu orientieren. Also durchbeißen. Jeder Tag ist ein neuer Tag. Das sicht- und spürbare, aber nur wenig schmerzhafte Schleimbeutelproblem besteht nach wie vor. Es ist halt mal so oder mal so, und alles geht immer noch bis zum bitteren Ende. Wann das sein wird, kann niemand voraussagen. Optimismus ist angesagt. Eben bis es dann aus ist. 

Auch mir sind viele Forumsbenutzer in der Erinnerung verblieben, von denen wir uns leider verabschieden mussten:

Werner Rösler - Hansi B (Konrad) - Winfried W. - Georg S. - Brieles Werner - Gerd Unterstenhöfer - Utes Vater Jürgen - Onko 65 - Gabis Armin - Christianes Mann - Angelikas Vater - Gerd 42 - Werner Picker - Verenas Vater und Butterflys Mann. Im Teilforum für Angehörige lassen sich noch viele Abschiede aufrufen. Es gab neben den vielen eher friedlich eingeschlafenen Forumsbenutzern leider auch die weniger ruhigen, also mit starken Schmerzen verbundenen Heimgänge.

Erst gestern traf die Traueranzeige von einer jahrelangen Urlaubsbekanntschaft bei uns ein. Der Verstorbene, mit dem meine Frau und ich und mit seiner nun trauernden Witwe unzählige Winterwanderungen erleben durften, ist nach anfänglichem schleichenden Hörverlust, der sich als Krebs im Ohr herausstellte und der sich auch sehr rasch im Gehirn ausbreitete, trotz Radiatio bei schon teilweiser Gesichtslähmung, die am Telefon nur ein lallendes Sprechen ermöglichte, ganz plötzlich verschieden.

Eine sich in unserer unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft abspielende ebenfalls sehr betrübliche Tragödie betrifft die Frau eines lieben Nachbarn, die plötzlich immer wieder ausbüxte und nicht mehr wusste, wo sie wohnt. Meine Frau hat sie auch hin und wieder irgendwo herumlaufen sehen und daheim beim Nachbarn abgeliefert. Alzheimer ist wohl nie schmerzhaft, aber sicher ähnlich ohne wirkliche Linderungsmöglichkeit wie hoffnungslose Krebsfälle. Auf meine sehr behutsam vorgebrachte Frage an den Nachbarn, dessen Frau inzwischen in einem Heim pro senior mit besonderer Patientenüberwachung lebt, ob es denn nicht für seine Frau und ihn besser wäre, wenn die Frau nicht mehr lange leben würde, weil das ja kein wirkliches Leben mehr sei, bekam ich eine für mich erstaunliche liebevolle Antwort. Der Nachbar führte aus, dass auch an Alzheimer erkrankte Menschen das Leben noch genießen könnten und würden. Streicheleinheiten und Umarmungen kämen gut an. Ich kann spüren, wie meine Frau, die mich als ihren Mann zwar nicht mehr erkennt, meine fürsorglichen Zärtlichkeiten genießt. Aber meine Frau kann auch noch absolut abweisend reagieren, wenn ich sie z.B. unterhake und sage, jetzt gehen wir mal schön essen. Wenn sie das nicht will, bricht sie das Zusammensein abrupt ab. Der Nachbar besucht seine Frau alle 2 Tage für mehrere Stunden. Das Leben muß auch bei fast trostloser Situation weitergehen. 

Ob ich noch die Kraft besäße, bei fast nicht mehr auszuhaltendem Schmerzempfinden so tapfer wie Knut es rühmt - *hier* -, aus dem Leben zu scheiden, möchte ich eher bezweifeln, und ich hätte auch nichts zu sühnen.     

*"Lebenskunst ist, Problemen nicht auszuweichen, sondern daran zu wachsen"*
(Anaximander)

Gruß Harald

----------


## klaus42

Lieber Hartmut S,
mit dem Thema,das seit einiger Zeit hier im Forum diskutiert wird, also den Wegen zu einem humanen,selbstbestimmten Sterben, beschäftige ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit. Der Hinweis auf ein sanftes, schnelles Medikament unter Nennung von "Zyankali" ist für mich total unverständlich. Entweder schreibst du aus Unkenntnis, was ich nur hoffen kann und bitte dich dies dringend zu korrigieren oder du bist ein A.. der möchte, dass Betroffene gerade nicht ein schmerzloses Sterben haben. Ich habe mich mit allen Medikamenten im Detail beschäftigt, die in den bekannten Ländern als Suizidmittel von Ärzten oder anderen  Personen eingesetzt werden.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass in diesem Forum überhaupt keine Suizidmittel genannt werden sollten, weil die meisten Medikamente und Giftstoffe für eine humante Selbsttötung nicht geeignet sind
 (ausgenommen das Natrium-Pentobarbital, das in der Schweiz verwendet wird und der Betäubungsmittelverordnung unterliegt und in Deutschland nicht für die Humanmedizin zugelassen ist). Nicht zuletzt schreibe ich dir dies als Mitglied einer Schweizer Sterbehilfeorganisation (nicht Dignitas).

Gruss 
klaus42

----------


## Harald_1933

*Patientenverfügung*

Nach einem heute mit meiner Frau geführten Gespräch möchte ich ergänzend darauf hinweisen, dass für mich und meine Frau, getrennt oder gemeinsam, geschrieben steht, dass keine lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen gewünscht werden. Diese Dokumente werden bei einem gemeinsamen Unfall, das nicht zum Tode führt, aber ein hoffnungsloses Koma auslöst, oder unheilbare Verletzungen verursacht hat, den agierenden Ärzten vorgelegt, die sich konsequent daran zu halten haben. Es ist Vorsorge im Verwandtenkreis getroffen, wo die Dokumente zu finden sind, damit nichts schief läuft. Bei getrennten Unfallabläufen, weiß der unbeteiligte Partner ohnehin, wo was auffindbar ist. Ich wünsche meiner Frau und mir, dass weder das eine noch das andere jemals zum Tragen kommt. 

*"Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Leben selbst"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Hinweis auf ein sanftes, schnelles Medikament unter Nennung von "Zyankali" ist für mich total unverständlich. Entweder schreibst du aus Unkenntnis, was ich nur hoffen kann und bitte dich dies dringend zu korrigieren oder du bist ein ...


Hallo Klaus

Hartmut meinte wohl Zyanwasserstoff, also Blausäure, und nicht deren 
Kaliumsalz Zyankali. Zyanidkapseln dürften allerdings nicht so leicht zu 
beschaffen sein, wie er das beschreibt.
Blausäure in genügender Dosierung tötet zwar sofort, ist aber auch für 
Zurückbleibende, Finder oder Retter gefährlich. Daher zählt deren
Anwendung zu den Gewaltsuiziden - Man unterlasse das.

Andere Medikamente und Methoden werden in allerlei Foren, auch in
diesem, offen oder per PN gehandelt. Als 'zuverlässig' hat sich aber
keines erwiesen. Ich halte das nicht für zielführend.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Rastaman

Patientenverfügungen sind grundsätzlich eine gute Sache, und ich hoffe für jeden, daß der jeweilige Medizinbetrieb sich an die entspr. Anweisungen hält. Sicher ist das leider nicht. Man kann aber auf bestimmte Details achten.


Eine meiner Lieben, über deren unschöne letzte Wegstrecke ich weiter oben in Beitrag #17 berichtet habe, war meine Mutter, die ziemlich radikale Ansichten darüber hatte, wie sie auf gar keinen Fall "leben" wollte, nur weil die moderne Intensivmedizin heute auch Menschen am Leben halten kann, die vor, sagen wir mal, 25 Jahren schnell gestorben wären. Sie hatte in einer notariellen Patienverfügung haarklein (sinngemäß) festgehalten "wenn diese ... Situation, dann dieses tun bzw. eben *nicht* tun, sondern der Natur ihren Lauf lassen", u.a. mit der Bestimmung "wenn ..., dann keine künstliche Ernährung". Das Krankenhaus, in dem zu landen sie das Pech hatte, hat eine kleine Lücke in der PV gefunden: Jaaa, hhmmm... da steht ja nichts von künstlicher Flüssigkeitszufuhr, also rein mit der Ringerlösung. Vorbei damit die Chance auf ein natürliches Ende, auf das sie in so einer Situation gehofft hatte. Wenn schon aktive Hilfe nicht möglich ist, dann doch bitte wenigstens die passive...


Der Notar, mit dem sie die PV ausgetüftelt hatte, war fassungslos. Daß sie auch das nicht wollte, das ergebe sich doch aus dem Geist der PV. Stimmt, wußte jeder, der sie kannte, aber in den "wenn ... dann"-Bestimmungen stand eben nicht ausdrücklich "...dann keine künstliche Flüssigkeitszufuhr". Es schmerzt mich bis heute, ihrem Willen zu diesem entscheidenden Zeitpunkt nicht zur Geltung verhelfen zu können, mit der Folge, daß sie ein Jahr in einem Zustand "leben" mußte, vor dem ihr immer gegraut hatte.


Ich sage ja nicht, daß jeder so radikale Bestimmungen treffen soll, aber wer solche oder ähnliche Vorstellungen hat, sollte bei den entspr. Bestimmungen auf kleine, entscheidende Details achten.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Klaus,

Deine Empörung verstehe ich nicht, denn es ist nun einmal so, dass die Mehrheit der Befürworter zum selbstbestimmten Sterben aus der Gruppe der Atheisten und die Mehrheit der Ablehner aus den religiösen und ethisch motivierten Gruppen kommen. Und da unser Forum mehr oder weniger einen Gesellschafts-Querschnitt repräsentiert, ist es absurd von Dir, mir die Aufteilung des Forums in "Gläubige" und "Atheisten vorzuwerfen, denn diese ist Fakt.

Das Thema interessiert mich wenig und in der Vergangenheit- ich glaube es ist nun das dritte Mal, dass Helmut diese Thematik anspricht- habe ich mich nicht gemüßigt gesehen, mich an Diskussionen zu beteiligen.
Nachdem aber die Ausführungen in diesem Thread fundamentalistische Züge einer Ersatzreligion angenommen haben, musste ich mich melden und aufzeigen, dass die Dinge nicht nur einfach mit dem Schierlingsbecher zu lösen sind.

Der richtige Weg ist der Ausbau der Palliativmedizin und der Hospizeinrichtungen. In unserem Raum baut man zurzeit mobile Hospizbetreuung auf, ein sehr interessanter und zukunftsträchtiger Weg, wie ich finde, und der den Bedarf an Dignitas & Co. drastisch einschränken wird.
Gruß Knut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der richtige Weg ist der Ausbau der Palliativmedizin und der Hospizeinrichtungen. In unserem Raum baut man zurzeit mobile Hospizbetreuung auf, ein sehr interessanter und zukunftsträchtiger Weg, wie ich finde, und der den Bedarf an Dignitas & Co. drastisch einschränken wird.


Lieber Knut

Sicher ist dem "Ausbau der Palliativmedizin und der Hospizeinrichtungen" höchste Priorität zu geben.
Dies ist aber nicht DER "richtige Weg" an sich, sondern EIN wichtiger Weg, quantitativ schon jetzt
viel wichtiger als Dignitas & Co. Umd das wird auch so bleiben, wie man hierzulande sieht.
Selbsttötung ist auch ohne religiöse Fesseln eine enorm hohe Schwelle, die nur dann
überschritten wird, wenn die Alternativen nicht gangbar erscheinen.
Anerkenne bitte, dass nicht nur Atheisten für sich die _Möglichkeit_ des Freitodes in Anspruch
nehmen, sondern auch Religiöse (Hans Küng!) und Agnostiker. Es nütz nichts, Menschen
zum Weiterleben zu zwingen. Die Folge sind Gewaltsuizide. Die entziehen sich diesem Zwang.

Ich erinnere mich an die dunkle Wand, die vor mir stand, als ich nach der RPE von der GS9-
Diagnose und der bereits erfolgten Metastasierung erfuhr. Damals hab ich mir erst mal eine
Höllenmaschine gebastelt und bin dann EXIT beigetreten. Das hat mir das Weiterleben
leichter gemacht, weil ich den gefühlten Kontrollverlust ausgleichen konnte.
Niemals hätte ich damals geglaubt, fünf Jahre zu überleben, und so seh ich das heute,
zwei Wochen bevor ich von Pierrot das Sternchen bekomme, viel gelassener. Dennoch bin 
ich froh, dass Sterbehilfeorganisationen hier Zugang zu den öffentlichen Spitälern haben.
Leider trifft dies meist nicht auf Hospize zu. Das macht solche Häuser zu Fallen des Leidens,
während die Spitäler immer mehr auf diese berüchtigten Lebensverlängerungsexzesse 
und -folter verzichten. Das lernen sie von den Hospizen.

Das ist beruhigend für Einen, der nicht die Chance einer Heilung bekam und nun mit
horrend kurzen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten der Dinge harrt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Konrad,

Ich weiß um die Problematik und um Deine schwierige Situation und hoffe mit Dir, dass der medizinische Fortschritt etwas Gas gibt und Dir noch einige gute Jahre gibt.
Ich spreche von Mehrheiten und zu Mehrheiten gehören auch Minderheiten und in der heutigen Zeit verlaufen die Trennlinien nicht mehr scharf sondern breiter.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass dann Dignitas & Co überflüssig sind sondern eingeschränkter in Anspruch genommen werden, denn ich habe zu dieser Thematik meine eigene differenzierte Meinung. Aber in diesem Thread hat mich das Absolute, den zur Ersatzreligion hochstilisierten Giftbecher mehr als gestört, so dass ich erst einmal ordentlich dagegen gehalten habe.

Ich wünsche Dir ein schönes Pfingstfest und die Kraft für einige Dich so aufbauenden Wanderungen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## helmut (i)

Zitat Konrad:
_So wichtig diese Diskussion ist, bleibt doch zu hoffen, dass jeder Einzelne von uns
nie in die Situation kommt, in der er von vorbereiteten Freitodszenarien Gebrauch
machen muss._

  Einverstanden! 
  Erfreulich, dass die Diskussion doch noch Fahrt aufgenommen hat.
  Nachstehend möchte ich ein paar markante Punkte gestrafft darstellen.

  Zitat 'W. Rellok:
_Wir reden über das sensibelste Thema der Menschheit - über den Tod eines Individuums, der herbeigeführt wird durch ein anderes Individuum._

  Zitat Konrad:
_Nein, lieber Winfried, gerade über das Herbeiführen des Todes eines Menschen durch einen Anderen sprechen wir nicht. Wir sprechen hier von passiver Sterbehilfe, bei der der Begleiter das tödliche Mittel bereitstellt._ 
_Ich will frei gewählt sterben dürfen und können. Ob ich das jemals in Anspruch nehme,
wird dereinst auf einem ganz anderen Blatt geschrieben, oder besser nicht._


  Zitat Knut Krüger:
_In meinen fast 10 Jahren Forumszugehörigkeit habe ich einige Mitstreiter den Kampf gegen Ihren Prostatakrebs verlieren sehen. Soweit sich dann die Angehörigen im Forum mit einem letzten Abschiedswort meldeten, berichteten diese recht übereinstimmend von friedvollen letzten Stunden und einem sanften Entschlafen des Verstorbenen._

  Dies enthält die Botschaft: An Prostatakrebs zu sterben ist überhaupt nicht schlimm!
  Bei allem Respekt vor der Trauer Hinterbliebener bin ich skeptisch hinsichtlich solcher und ähnlicher Formulierungen Es mag für das allerletzte Stadium zutreffen, weil der Sterbende stark sediert war, aber es kommt nicht zum Ausdruck, was er vorher erleiden musste. 
  Und was soll die Aussage, die Entscheidung von frihama hat eine starkes "Gschmäckle"?

_Es gibt Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde, die der Atheist nie begreifen kann/wird, aber die für den Gläubigen selbstverständlich sind._

  Mit diesem Argument kann man viel behaupten, aber nichts erklären.

  Zitat Harald 1933:
_Das Thema dieses Threads wurde mit schon fast missionarischem Eifer oder Sendungsbewußtsein nun erneut in den Vordergrund gestellt. Ich habe keine wirkliche eigene Meinung dazu, weil ich als Realist das Leben nach dem Motto "es ist, wie es ist und es kommt, wie es kommt" angehe._
  Dies klingt nach passiver Schicksalsergebenheit und steht im Widerspruch zur Omnipräsenz im Forum.


   Zitat Knut Krüger:

_Das Thema interessiert mich wenig und in der Vergangenheit- ich glaube es ist nun das dritte Mal, dass Helmut diese Thematik anspricht- habe ich mich nicht gemüßigt gesehen, mich an Diskussionen zu beteiligen. Nachdem aber die Ausführungen in diesem Thread fundamentalistische Züge einer Ersatzreligion angenommen haben, musste ich mich melden_ und_ aufzeigen, dass die Dinge nicht nur einfach mit dem Schierlingsbecher zu lösen sind._

  Ja, es ist das dritte Mal innerhalb von 4 Jahren!
  Wenn ich vergleiche, welche Banalitäten teilweise (nicht nur in der Plauderecke) oft innerhalb einer Woche wortreich berichtet werden, ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit wohl gewahrt.

  Missionarischer Eifer, Sendungsbewusstsein, fundamentalistische Züge, Ersatzreligion???
  Mit diesen gewaltigen Begriffen werden meine einfachen Gedanken wohl stark überbewertet!

  Zitat Huskie:
_Insofern sind solche Beiträge wie von helmut(i): Der Weg ins Ungewisse  Gedanken über Selbstbestimmung im Alter und möglichst viele qualifizierte Stellungnahmen aus dem Forum sehr begrüßenswert und wichtig für eine vernünftige, praktikable Urteilsfindung auf breiter Basis_


  Gruß Helmut.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Dies klingt nach passiver Schicksalsergebenheit und steht im Widerspruch zur Omnipräsenz im Forum.


Habs nicht so mit Schicksal. Omnipräsens klingt wie früher Omnibus, heute Autobus. Alles dicht gedrängt, und alle wollen auf einmal heraus und vor allen wieder hinein. Helmut Illini, Deine verbitterte Zwischeneinblendung zeigt erneut Dein wahres Innenleben. Wer Dir nicht zustimmt, der gefällt Dir nicht; selbst wenn er Dir vorher immer so gut gefallen hat. Soll doch jeder für sich ganz allein im stillen Kämmerlein entscheiden, wie und wann er sterben möchte. Dazu benötigt man sicher nicht Deine ständigen Wiederholungen über traumatisches Ableben bei ungenügender Vorsorge. Der Omnipräsenz kann man ganz schnell Abhilfe verschaffen. Unlängst hast Du den Omnipräsenten schon mal vermisst, weil der plötzlich die Lust oder das Sendungsbewußtsein verloren hatte. Die Lust ist noch ungebrochen. Deine erneute Steilvorlage könnte das ein weiteres Mal rasch zum Erliegen bringen.

*"Ein Mensch, dem niemand gefällt, ist viel unglücklicher als einer, der niemandem gefällt"*
(Blaise Pascal)

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Klaus,

Als Gründungsmitglied des länderübergreifenden ersten deutschen Verbandes für Clusterkopfschmerz, seit 2001, habe ich bedingt Kenntnis von dieser Art des Sterbens.
Der grauenhafte Clusterkopfschmerz wird auch Selbstmordkopfschmerz genannt.
Da hat man nicht viel Zeit, die Dinge zu planen, deshalb hatten einige Betroffene ihre Kapseln immer dabei.
Ich bin nicht der Mensch, der sich umbringt. Ich glaube an etwas.
Wenn doch, würde ich die Kugel vorziehen.

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/clusterkopfschmerz-schmerzen-die-in-den-selbstmord-treiben-516289.html

http://www.frauenzimmer.de/cms/diaet-gesund/cluster-kopfschmerz-junger-familienvater-will-nur-noch-sterben-44240-9f71-11-2168590.html

Lieber Klaus, manchmal bin ich auch ein ar. . . . .,
aber Unkenntnis?
Ich schreibe einmal bedingt, denn ich bin kein Arzt und auch kein Selbstmordkandidat.
Der Link sollte zu den Kapseln führen.
Hier der eigentliche Link, der gleichen HP:
http://zyankali.info/tag/zyankalikapseln/

Hier hatte ich auch noch etwas über die *Kapseln* geschrieben:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8099-Trotz-Hormontherapie-steigender-PSA-Wert&p=83249#post83249

Heute komme ich zum Glück mit Sauerstoff aus. Gelegentlich auch ein paar Verapamil 2 x 240mg. Ich habe 2 große Flaschen hier stehen. 2 weitere kleine am Urlaubsort.
Die kleineren Flaschen darf ich sogar mit ins Flugzeug nehmen, wenn sie bescheinigt u. angemeldet sind.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Rastaman

Warum das Hickhack hier? Haben wirklich alle Helmuts ersten Beitrag, besonders den Abscnitt "Meine aktuelle Situation" gelesen?

Empfielt er den Giftbecher als Generallösung, für alle? Nein. 
Empfielt er seine Gedanken über Leben und Lebensende als Generallösung, für alle? Nein.

Ausbau von Palliativ Care und Hospizen ist gewiß eine gute Idee. Das Problem der Selbstbestimmung am Lebensende löst das nicht, und es löst auch mitnichten immer das Schmerzproblem.

Ich stelle hier noch mal den Abschnitt aus einem früheren Beitrag in einem anderen Thread über meine Erfahrungen damit (eigentlich natürlich die meines Bruders) ein:
_Als mein Bruder todkrank war, und die ambulanten Palliativ-Docs praktisch täglich vorbeikamen, hat er uns das Versprechen abgenommen, ihn absolut unter gar keinen Umständen in irgendeine Klinik zu bringen. Er war Arzt und wußte wie der Medizin-Apparat (meistens) funktioniert. Im Zweifel mit lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen, no matter what. Die Palliativ-Docs haben ihm recht gegeben, sie konnten nicht mal für ihre eigene Klinik die Respektierung des Patientenwillens garantieren._

Hat schon mal jemand Palliativspezialisten von ihrer täglichen Arbeit an der Schmerzfront berichten hören? Ich meine nicht die Funktionäre, die, genauso wie die Hausärzte, Kinderärzte, Radiologen usw., um ihren Anteil am Kuchen kämpfen (müssen). Keiner von denen wird behaupten, Schmerzen in jeder Situation in den Griff zu bekommen. Je besser man die kennt, desto größer wird der Anteil der Fälle "wo es echt schwierig wird"...

Helmut befindet sich in einem echten Dilemma. Ein bißchen mehr Empathie, bitte!

----------


## Briele

Lieber Helmut und Hallo in die Runde,

Es ist schon so wie hier bereits geschrieben: entweder rennt man bei diesem Thema offene Türen ein oder gegen Mauern. Da könnte man schnell sagen, hat eh keinen Sinn darüber zu schreiben. Ich bin aber sehr froh wenn Helmut nicht nur seine Gedanken, sondern auch seine Recherchen mitteilt. *Ich* ziehe daraus einen Gewinn. Danke Helmut.

Vor manchen Beiträgen sitze ich nun kopfschüttelnd. Schon klar, es gibt dazu verschiedene Meinungen, aber wenn die Botschaft quasi in die Richtung geht. wer sich umbringen will, soll es halt tun, wo ist das Problem, oder in die Richtung  wir sind jung und du bist alt dann finde ich das ziemlich daneben. Dann noch die gekränkten Eitelkeiten .

Nun gebe ich doch meinen Senf dazu:
Ich bin bei all denen die sagen, mehr Hospize und Palliative Einrichtungen müssen her. Seht Euch die Anzahl der vorhandenen Plätze an und es wird schnell klar, dass es nie, wirklich nie, auch nur annähernd genügend davon geben wird. 

Menschen, die zum größten Teil nicht in der Situation sind (Ärzte, Priester, Politiker) wollen mir sagen, dass keiner Schmerzen aushalten muß und bin ich nur erst in einer der erwähnten Einrichtungen, dann würde ich nicht sterben wollen. Es wird mir dann jede Unterstützung zuteil, genügend Medikamente, Zeit, Zuwendung, usw. Je besser ich untergebracht bin, je mehr Geld ich habe, desto länger wird vermutlich mein Sterben dauern.

Will ich den Weg abkürzen, bekomme ich nichts, rein gar nichts. Ist das recht?

Meine Mutter hat gut auf Morphium angesprochen, sie bekam davon ausreichend, hatte keine Schmerzen. Aber sie war in einem elenden, elenden Zustand und sie sah keinen Sinn darin diesen Weg zu Ende zu gehen, bis das Ende von selbst kommt. Sie wäre sehr gerne früher gestorben und ich würde das auch wollen, als in so einem grottenschlechten Zustand Wochen und Wochen verbringen zu müssen und zu wissen, dass am Ende ohnehin der Tod und keine Besserung zu erwarten ist.

Es kann ja jeder halten wie er es für richtig hält. Mir ist schon bewusst, es kann noch den einen Blick, das eine Wort eines Sterbenden geben, der für die Hinterbliebenen bedeutend ist, ich kann in meinem Sterben anderen vielleicht zeigen wie man es gut machen kann. Aber ich, nur ich, will entscheiden ob ich das tun mag. Und ja, ich hätte gerne dass man mir hilft leicht zu sterben wenn ich nicht mehr kann, es nicht mehr aushalte. Ich möchte gerne das, was man jedem geliebten Haustier zusteht. Aus christlicher Barmherzigkeit wenn ich darum bitte.
Es kränkt mich, dass man mir die Hilfe verweigert und es ärgert mich maßlos wenn mir andere sagen dass es die Sterbehilfe nicht braucht, schon gar nicht bei unserer Geschichte, oder dass ich den lieben Gott traurig mache. Mein ganzes Leben lang hieß es, man hat immer die Wahl,  wurde ich zu einem selbstbestimmten Leben angehalten, hieß es die Freiheit geht über alles und am Ende macht man mir es ganz eng.

Die Crux ist, dass Menschen die ihr Leben aufgrund von Schmerzen, Leid, - ach, ich brauch das doch nicht alles anzuführen - beenden wollen es zu einem Zeitpunkt tun müssen, zu dem sie eigentlich noch ganz gut eine Weile leben könnten. Sie müssten es tun solange sie noch die Kraft dafür haben, es tun können. Das ist doch schrecklich! Man könnte mit allen möglichen Einschränkungen noch leben, aber man hat Angst den Punkt zu verpassen und dann in eine Mühle zu kommen aus der es keinen Ausweg mehr gibt.

Als ich vor längerer Zeit in meinem thread über dieses Thema schrieb bekam ich mehrere persönliche Nachrichten von Menschen die es bestimmt gut mit mir meinten, die schrieben ich möge doch therapeutische Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen. Nein, es hatte nichts mit dem Tod meines Mannes zu tun, ich beschäftige mich mit dieser Frage seit Jahrzehnten. Es wäre für mich eine große Beruhigung wenn ich wüsste ich könnte auf Sterbehilfe rechnen.

So denke ich immer wieder darüber nach. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass mir das Schicksal gnädig ist. Oder es mich in einer kalten Winterzeit trifft, ich noch auf eigenen Beinen mich auf eine Bank setzen kann. Es wäre dann auch früher als unbedingt notwendig.

Lieber Helmut, ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute, wirklich von Herzen.
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und was soll die Aussage, die Entscheidung von frihama hat eine starkes "Gschmäckle"?


Diese Erbsenzählerei ist ähnlich nervig wie meine Omnipräsenz. Nein, das ganze Drumherumgelabere führt zu keinem Konsens; auch wenn die geschätzte Briele hier nun auch noch ihre Meinung kund tut. Zu Geschmäckle -* hier* - und -* hier* -

Vielleicht hilft es Helmut letztendlich durch seine erneute Forumspräsenz neue Kraft zu schöpfen, um die von ihm zur Threaderöffnung geschilderten Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich wünsche es ihm aufrichtig.

*"Je mehr man an sich erlebt hat, desto mehr teil nimmt man an anderen und weniger an sich selbst"*
(Ernst Freiherr von Feuchtersleben)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rastaman,

Da kann ich nur sagen, lasse die Kirche im Dorf! Du sprichst immer wieder von außerordentlichen, nicht erträglichen Schmerzen als Begründung für den selbstbestimmten Suizid.




> *Rastamann:* Helmut befindet sich in einem echten Dilemma. Ein bißchen mehr Empathie, bitte!


Jetzt erläutere mir einmal warum und wann Du diese Situation bei Helmut erwartest? Bis jetzt hat Helmut mit altersbedingten Einschränkungen zu tun wie viele andere in unserem Lande auch. Prominenter Vertreter ist hier der Altkanzler Schmidt, der auch öffentlich sagt, dass sehr alt werden nicht unbedingt schön sondern beschwerlich ist.
Aber dies rechtfertigt doch nicht den rechtlich gedeckten Suizid und vielleicht als nächsten Schritt mit staatlicher Prämie für die Erben zwecks Entlastung der Rentenkasse!
Wir haben in Deutschland auch in diesem Punkt eine Vergangenheit, und das ist sicherlich auch ein wesentlicher Grund mit für die öffentliche Reserviertheit zu dieser Thematik.
Es ist ein schwieriges und emotionelles Thema, und wer dies anspricht und austeilt, muss mit Gegenwind rechnen und sich mit Kritik auseinandersetzen. Und nun Empathie einzufordern, ist das Gesetz von Ursache und Wirkung auf den Kopf gestellt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## helmut (i)

Liebe Briele!

  Herzlichen Dank für diese engagierte, warmherzige Stellungnahme!

  Du schaffst es in Deinem unnachahmlichen Stil, eine andere Klangfarbe in ein Thema zu bringen, ohne das Wesentliche zu vernachlässigen. Du solltest Dich öfters hier melden, um uns Männern ein wenig die Leviten zu lesen.

  Nochmals vielen Dank und alles Gute
  Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> um uns Männern ein wenig die Leviten zu lesen.


Gestandene Männer, die an PCa erkrankt sind und sich redlich bemühen, Betroffenen Hilfestellung zu geben, soweit das mit ihrem Laienwissen möglich ist, sind kaum für Leviten empfänglich oder zugänglich, wobei ich die übrigens aus der Einblendung der auch von mir geschätzten Briele nicht herauszulesen vermag. Bei aller Wertschätzung für Briele, es gibt noch aktive Forumsbenutzer, die sich als Vorbilder oder Gallionsfigur anbieten, die aber evtl. total konträre Meinungen zum Thema des Threads zur Kenntnis bringen würden, sich aber lieber der Stimme enthalten, bevor weiteres Porzellan zerschlagen wird. Es ist schon ziemlich alles gesagt, und ich möchte nicht das letzte Wort haben. Vielleicht erbarmt sich noch ein kompetenter Forumsbenutzer.

*"Aber ich habe gute Zeiten gehabt, und beabsichtige, noch viel bessere zu haben"*
(Prentice Mulford)

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung*

Beim Herumstöbern stieß ich auf *diesen* bemerkenswerten Thread, der in gewisser Weise das umreißt, was aktuell das Thema ist.

*"Mische Tun und Nichtstun, und du verbringst dein Leben in Fröhlichkeit"*
((Sprichwort aus Russland)

Gruß Harald

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Harald,
recht herzlichen Dank für Deinen Hinweis. Dies ist ein wirklich lesenswerter Thread.
Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Feiertag.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wachkomapatient darf sterben*

Bitte -* hier* - lesen

*"Jedes zurückgebliebene Restchen von Hoffnung auf ein verlorenes Glück erneut tausend Schmerzen, sobald die Seele müßig ist und die Sonne durchscheinen läßt"*
(Brunhilde Miehe)

Gruß Harald

----------

